# Melina refused entry to Raw!



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


Ba-Zing!


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

The Melina jokes are old. Refusing her entry was wrong.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Who cares.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If she's not a paying spectator and has no business with WWE, she should be refused. She has no reason to be backstage. Great call by WWE.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*If i had just gotten fired i wouldn't show up to the company the next day and hang out.*


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Who cares.


Post in threads you do care about then!


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

Hilarious.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


:lmao jesus...


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Man, if they're really doing all of of this just to mess with JoMo's head and "toughen him up," then they'd better be careful, because the "manly" thing to do in this situation is say "F*** you, WWE," and leave.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


excellent


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao She is a mess.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


Damn, you beat me to it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know of any employer that will allow someone that they just fired to hang around at the job.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Xist2inspire said:


> Man, if they're really doing all of of this just to mess with JoMo's head and "toughen him up," then they'd better be careful, because the "manly" thing to do in this situation is say "F*** you, WWE," and leave.


Why should the WWE "better be careful"? What does this guy bring to the table other than a bitchy girlfriend and amateur gymnastics? And I say this as a halfway fan of the guy.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

see people , this is the stuff that gets green rep ..


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

charmed1 said:


> The Melina jokes are old.


They are not old. I want a thread based on Melina whore jokes. 

I applaud the decision and person that refused entry to Melina on Raw...... even if it's (gulp) Triple H.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


:lmao repped

Although I'm still 50/50 on whether or not this man has been refused by her:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It was certainly strange to see a blow off match happen on TV. Especially with Morrison / R.Truth. This feud had some heat behind it and it may of just ended clean on TV. This match was a shoe in for Summerslam, which was the weird part. It makes you think of him letting Melina stay on the road with him had anything to do with it.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I don't know of any employer that will allow someone that they just fired to hang around at the job.


I also don't know of a company which allows you to beat up your boss


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


Permission granted:gun:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Melina is Morrison's girlfriend, not wife. Why the fuck would they let a girlfriend (a FIRED, ex-employee girlfriend) in backstage?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

good. batshit crazy cunt.

the boys don't need to catch anymore of her STDs


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Melina is Morrison's girlfriend, not wife. Why the fuck would they let a girlfriend (a FIRED, ex-employee girlfriend) in backstage?


They let Lita in and many, many others.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> They let Lita in and many, many others.


Lita's alumni though, so that makes a bit of sense. I don't see why they would or should let somebody they just fired backstage. 

If they are jobbing out Morrison because of this though, thats retarded.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


owned


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

As someone else said, who cares.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> They let Lita in and many, many others.


Lita wasn't fired, she retired. I doubt she was trying to get in the back the next day either after she was likely fired for poor attitude and horrible work just days before.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

That's just wrong. They allow people who used to be with the company backstage all the time.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Xist2inspire said:


> Man, if they're really doing all of of this just to mess with JoMo's head and "toughen him up," then they'd better be careful, because the "manly" thing to do in this situation is say "F*** you, WWE," and leave.


You're right. WWE must be careful or they will lose their hottest young talent~!

Honestly, nobody would really care.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> That's just wrong. They allow people who used to be with the company backstage all the time.


The day after they were fired? That just reeks of desperation.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Morrison needs to grow a pair and tell that bitch to go home. he's probably scared she'll go home to Mike Knox though so it's a catch-22.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Melina was right in her gripes too. She worked hard to comeback from a major injury, works hard all year long, and then the Mania spots are taken by a former wrestler and Snooki. She has a point. Melina was a positive part of the company for several years, and now she's just been tossed in the garbage over the last year. I feel bad for her.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WWE did the right thing. I don't see what the problem is. Bitch can buy a ticket.*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison ain't too far behind the unemployment line imo. I think he's gone soon. The guys been jobbing to everyone since he's come back, and has probably been pulled from the Summerslam card since he had his match with Truth on Raw.



LadyCroft said:


> *WWE did the right thing. I don't see what the problem is. Bitch can buy a ticket.*


:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Melina was right in her gripes too. She worked hard to comeback from a major injury, works hard all year long, and then the Mania spots are taken by a former wrestler and Snooki. She has a point. Melina was a positive part of the company for several years, and now she's just been tossed in the garbage over the last year. I feel bad for her.


A legend and one of the biggest reality TV stars ever. Trish and Snooki over an irrelevant diva with a poor attitude.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> The day after they were fired? That just reeks of desperation.


Desperation for what though? If she was traveling with Morrison and was there anyway I don't see what the big deal is. Maybe she wanted to say goodbye to some of her friends on the roster? I doubt she was there to cause problems.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> Melina was right in her gripes too. She worked hard to comeback from a major injury, works hard all year long, and then the Mania spots are taken by a former wrestler and Snooki. She has a point. *Melina was a positive part of the company for several years*, and now she's just been tossed in the garbage over the last year. I feel bad for her.


:lmao Positive part of the company? She stopped being a worthwhile wrestler years ago and has been known to be nothing more than a headache backstage for years.



LBGetBack said:


> Desperation for what though? If she was traveling with Morrison and was there anyway I don't see what the big deal is. Maybe she wanted to say goodbye to some of her friends on the roster? I doubt she was there to cause problems.


Desperation to still be part of the company/around Morrison. People don't come back the day after they were fired to "say goodbye". I don't know why she thinks she's so different. There was no reason for her to be travelling the house show loop in the first place.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Sweet tweets from the GOAT regarding her dropping off of JoMo and other activities



JoMo's Crazy Ass Bitch said:


> "Met some great fans at the HP Pavillion Arena today while dropping John off. You guys were awesome. I tell ya! You guys are HardCore!!!"
> 
> "Right @BIG_DAWG2433?? Can't say anything 2 my face as usual. This is funny. That's WWE making a statement. They know the fans want me back."
> 
> "PS- Any Diva can try 2 do a split from here on out but what the WWE confirmed is that the SPLITS will always remind the world of me. Thank u"


Well that's cute....a drop off. Reminds me of when I was fourteen.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

scrilla said:


> A legend and one of the biggest reality TV stars ever. Trish and Snooki over an irrelevant diva with a poor attitude.


As a fan I had no problem with Trish being there, though I can understand why a female wrestler would. Lol at defending Snooki though, as if many wrestling fans give a shit about her and like she brought in any new fans for Mania. Celebrity appearances blow. Melina was one of the more popular and accomplished females they've had so calling her irrelevant is BS. She only became irrelevant when they decided to bury her in the last 6-7 months.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> A legend and one of the biggest reality TV stars ever. Trish and Snooki over an irrelevant diva with a poor attitude.


Exactly. Trish was by no means a matt technician but she made shit shine in the ring and was, and easily still is 10x better than the current roster of Divas. I hope Beth can add some of that legitimacy back to the division. I watched Trish and Lita matches with as much interest as the guys matches on the roster.

Now? Diva match = brb makin a sammich


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Snooki got WWE mainstream headlines. Melina wouldn't have even got them headlines on Diva-Dirt or any other irrelevant wrestling website.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Celebrity matches do blow but they also bring viewership to the table as well. Snooki brought in far more viewers than Melina would have. She also brought WM headlines to places that would have never had them without her. 

Vince does these things for a reason.*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL John still has to be "dropped off" by his girlfriend? I'm sorry, I can't take either of these morons seriously.

And isn't Melina the one who complained about being heel on Twitter and her website when they turned her? She didn't deserve a push tbh.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

And Trish's involvement just shows how poorly they've done with the divas division. If she's going to be wrestling at Mania, it should've been to lose to someone to put them over the way most returning stars who have no interest in being wrestlers anymore do. Like The Rock at WM 20 losing to Evolution. She comes in with Snooki and wins a BS 6 man tag waste of time. Now that's not Trish's fault, but that is a PROBLEM. There's no reason why the divas division can't be legit enough to have at least one real match meant to be take. Seriously at Mania. You're telling me Melina or Natty or Beth couldn't have been built up and then put over by beating Trish in a real match at Mania? I would say McCool too, but obviously she was leaving shortly after.


----------



## koolwhip (Jul 30, 2011)

WELL R-TRUTH DID SAY HE WAS GOING TO SQUASH MORRISON LIKE A SPIDER!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Celebrity matches do blow but they also bring viewership to the table as well. Snooki brought in far more viewers than Melina would have. She also brought WM headlines to places that would have never had them without her.
> 
> Vince does these things for a reason.*


So let Snooki manage or something. You get the same appearance and the same 27 fans she's bringing in, and you can still put on a real match without taking a coveted spot from one of your real wrestlers.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This story will not have a happy ending.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

They shouldn't have let JoMo in as well.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao Positive part of the company? She stopped being a worthwhile wrestler years ago and has been known to be nothing more than a *headache* backstage for years.


yup , she gets a lot of head.. aches


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Snooki got WWE mainstream headlines. Melina wouldn't have even got them headlines on Diva-Dirt or any other irrelevant wrestling website.


Melina being managed by Snooki to wrestle Trish would generate the same headlines, and could possibly get what little shine Snooki brought to Melina (or whoever). Snooki shouldve been a heel anyway, nobody wants to cheer her.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't blame the WWE for this at all. She no longer works there, she recently got fired. She has no business there at all.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's one thing if you're just stopping by to see some old friends. Or your girl/wife is in town. Many ex WWE employees and family members do this without a problem. The occasional backstage visit/hang. This situation strikes me as Melina thinking she can just go hang out backstage every night like she's still "one of the boys".


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

thats gotta be awkward. considering she was fired two days ago

i mean seriously, she couldve atleast gone away for a while. maybe in a couple of months


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Yeah, it's one thing if you're just stopping by to see some old friends. Or your girl/wife is in town. Many ex WWE employees and family members do this without a problem. The occasional backstage visit/hang. This situation strikes me as Melina thinking she can just go hang out backstage every night like she's still "one of the boys".


plus she's doing it on the same week she got fired ..

she's not blond but she is dumb


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swag said:


> I also don't know of a company which allows you to beat up your boss


...I hope you aren't being serious.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

don't ruin the magic Amber. it's still real.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When I got fired from Target, you think those bitches were going to allow me to go buy Fruit Loops the next day? Hell fucking no.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk not mentioning Melina with the fired wrestlers was so fucking awesome. I wish there was video of her not being allowed in.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Swag said:


> I also don't know of a company which allows you to beat up your boss












by any chance , is this man related to you ?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> When I got fired from Target, you think those bitches were going to allow me to go buy Fruit Loops the next day? Hell fucking no.


don't fuck with the franchise.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> CM Punk not mentioning Melina with the fired wrestlers was so fucking awesome. I wish there was video of her not being allowed in.





> Juan00Cornejo Juan Manuel Cornejo
> by RealMelina
> CM Punk might not have mentioned @RealMelina but we all know she was the most mentionable release. Your fans love you. #melina


And of course, she retweeted it.




> BIG_DAWG2433 Shane BIG D Lake
> no more splits...i believe beth just took a shot @realmelina...damn beth pick on someone whos there y dont ya





> RealMelina
> Right @BIG_DAWG2433?? Can't say anything 2 my face as usual. This is funny. That's WWE making a statement. They know the fans want me back.
> 
> RealMelina
> PS- Any Diva can try 2 do a split from here on out but what the WWE confirmed is that the SPLITS will always remind the world of me. Thank u


We have officially found the female version of Matt Hardy.




scrilla said:


> don't fuck with the franchise.



My god. I would pee my pantaloons if I worked with Douglas at Target. I'd just follow him around and ask him questions.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What a desperate fucknut.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*laugh out loud * off here is probably one of those twitter followers. That was an unhealthy obsession with a wrestler.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sucks, if true, Morrison needs to stay focused.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> CM Punk not mentioning Melina with the fired wrestlers was so fucking awesome. I wish there was video of her not being allowed in.


Yup. It really was. Would've been gutted if he mentioned her name.



Amber B said:


> And of course, she retweeted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an arrogant bitch.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

But... Melina really WAS the "mentionable" one in the group. As in, she was the one most deserving of being shown the door.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao :lmao I wish they'd hire Melina again just so she can get a second firing. It's been gold, Jerry. Gold!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

God, I like Morrison quite a bit in the ring but he seems like such a little bitch outside of it. And :lmao at Melina on twitter. Jesus.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

they let Beth bury her last night instead of Punk. so that's probably why they didn't want her backstage as well. knowing her mental instability she probably would have stabbed Beth Phoenix in catering.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Beth should've mentioned something about there no longer being any horse faced Divas in the WWE.

Most of the WWE fans are gonna forget her anyway, she hasn't been relevant in ages.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

melina is real pathetic for nagging punk just because he didn't mention her , what the hell did she expect ? 

she's just lips and a pair of hands to other wrestlers .. anyone who doesn't want to pull an "iron sheik" in the middle of a match all you need to do is go to melina's locker room


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anybody get the feeling that Melina is a ball breaker and she's trying to fuck John's WWE contract up, since she fucked up her own?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I didn't even think of Melina when Beth said "splits". I had no clue wtf she was talking about. :lmao


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Bullydully said:


> Yup. It really was. Would've been gutted if he mentioned her name.
> 
> 
> 
> What an arrogant bitch.


She was easily the biggest star of those released though. Not even close.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> She was easily the biggest star of those released though. Not even close.


last i check kozlof was a tag champ this year .. melina didn't show up on tv except for one time


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


> melina is real pathetic for nagging punk just because he didn't mention her , what the hell did she expect ?
> 
> she's just lips and a pair of hands to other wrestlers .. anyone who doesn't want to pull an "iron sheik" in the middle of a match all you need to do is go to melina's locker room


Typical disrespectful towards females mentality thatthe average IWC member shares. Grow up.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Does anybody get the feeling that Melina is a ball breaker and she's trying to fuck John's WWE contract up, since she fucked up her own?


wouldnt be surprised.

guarantee she is stewing over the fact he still works there. she wants back in, 'the fans want me back' comment confirms it. within a couple weeks she will blow up and tell johomo "them or me".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Morrison better drop her like it's hot. ~___~


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


> last i check kozlof was a tag champ this year .. melina didn't show up on tv except for one time


He was? Oh. Tag titles unfortunately are a joke these days. Melina has actually been in major storylines in her career, and was the face ofthe divas division a few years back. In fact going the tag team route, Melina in MNM was easily more relevant than Koslov and Santinos joke tag team.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Vladimir koslov and David Hart smith WOW such regal and important company to be mentioned with.
Its not a big deal at all


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

all in all... said:


> wouldnt be surprised.
> 
> guarantee she is stewing over the fact he still works there. she wants back in, 'the fans want me back' comment confirms it. within a couple weeks she will blow up and tell johomo "them or me".


A couple of weeks? You're giving her way too much credit.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> Typical disrespectful towards females mentality thatthe average IWC member shares. Grow up.


hey , you don't see anyone bashing trish or eve torres , you don't see anyone making fun of the bellas ..

why is it that only melina gets this so called "disrespect" hmmmm ?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

LBGetBack said:


> Typical disrespectful towards females mentality thatthe average IWC member shares. Grow up.


You have a point, but it's no more disrespectful than the things that Melina continually said about her fellow female performers. How you can offer so much sympathy and support for a woman who bitched so much about her fellow workers and called them sluts and whores, I just don't understand.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> He was? Oh. Tag titles unfortunately are a joke these days.


So is women's wrestling. 

btw Kozlov pinned the Undertaker once. He's still more relevant than Melina.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> hey , you don't see anyone bashing trish or eve torres , you don't see anyone making fun of the bellas ..
> 
> why is it that only melina gets this so called "disrespect" hmmmm ?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

maybe now jomo will stop being a bitch and man up

i bet even when she was fired and he was being shouted at, the dumb fuck was still smiling awkwardly


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


> hey , you don't see anyone bashing trish or eve torres , you don't see anyone making fun of the bellas ..
> 
> why is it that only melina gets this so called "disrespect" hmmmm ?


I'm referring more to the "Batista is the man" because he supposedly banged a lot of divas but Melina is a "slut" for supposedly banging a lot of the men. "she's just a pair of lips and hands"...sorry that's mad disrespectful and I don't like when people act like they are in the damn locker room and go that route. You don't know how she was viewed by everyone.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

Definately Melina was the biggest superstar released but i am really not surprised she was refused entry. Why in the world would you allow an arrogant,bothersome, galling, irritating, nettlesome, pesky, pestering, pestiferous, plaguy, plaguey, teasing, vexatious, vexing bitch to your property.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

How long until JoMo quits?

- Fired his cum receptacle
- Lost his first 4 matches back
- His SS match was moved to Raw, and he was squashed in 4 minutes
- Said cum receptacle will give the ultimatum any day now

He'll be gone, and nobody will notice.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

scrilla said:


> So is women's wrestling.
> 
> btw Kozlov pinned the Undertaker once. He's still more relevant than Melina.


And Melina pinned Trish and feuded with Batista, and feuded with Cena, and was involved in the Foley- Flair feud, and teamed with Vince to fire Foley, etc. And she wS a multiple time champion. I'd take a guess that she competed in more PPV matches and made more money than Koslov too. Not even close really. Masters did more than Koslov too IMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Masters >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anyone else that got released


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Brye said:


> Masters >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anyone else that got released


In terms of star power/Name recognition I'd rank them: Melina, Masters, Koslov, Smith.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> And Melina pinned Trish and feuded with Batista, and feuded with Cena, and was involved in the Foley- Flair feud, and teamed with Vince to fire Foley, etc. And she wS a multiple time champion. I'd take a guess that she competed in more PPV matches and made more money than Koslov too.  Not even close really. Masters did more than Koslov too IMO.


Kozlov still pinned Undertaker clean and that never happens. Bigger accomplishment than any of that other stuff combined.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck Melina.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Fuck Melina.


batista and mike knox made that more than a figure of speech


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Fuck Melina.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao

Of all people, Mike Knox. That still gets me. :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Mike Knox put the pipe down on dat ass.

Must be the beard.


----------



## Jean (Dec 23, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Fuck Melina.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> Kozlov still pinned Undertaker clean and that never happens. Bigger accomplishment than any of that other stuff combined.


Koslov was pushed very hard for a very brief time. Melina regularly had a fairly big role on whatever show she was on from 2005-2009....either as manager of the tag champs, womens champ, or the other noted big storylines she was involved in. To me that trumps a few month mega-push that led to nothing once it was over.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Koslov was pushed very hard for a very brief time. Melina regularly had a fairly big role on whatever show she was on from 2005-2009....either as manager of the tag champs, womens champ, or the other noted big storylines she was involved in. To me that trumps a few month mega-push that led to nothing once it was over.


Did Melina pin The Undertaker clean?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TheReverend said:


> Did Melina pin The Undertaker clean?


Not only has she not done that but she also never loved DOUBLE DOUBLE E.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Did Melina pin The Undertaker clean?


Nope, but she did pin him dirty. Very dirty.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> Did Melina pin The Undertaker clean?


That's such a stupid point given that women don't wrestle men. Thats like saying, did Kobe Bryant ever hit a home run? No? Then he's not as big of a star as russel Martin!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Melina screwed Melina. By all accounts she had a terrible attitude, continually insulted and demeaned her fellow Divas and had an inflated sense of her own worth and importance. How many people from within the company have we heard defend Melina or mourn her loss? How many have we heard over the years complain about her bitching and atrocious behaviour?

Yes, Melina is one of the more talented Divas of recent times, both in ring and on the mic. But she lost my support with her pathetic attitude and I don't think we should waste time worrying about someone with such a poor appreciation of the opportunity she had and the people she worked with.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Did Dave Matthews ever record a number one rap record? No? Then he's not as big of a star as Chingy.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Has Denzel Washington ever had a popular reality tv show? No? Then He's not as big of a star as the Situation.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Chingy.

He probably smashed Melina too.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

I can see why she wasn't permitted entrance since she was just fired and may have had issues with certain people and they don't want an altercation.

But punishing Morrison is unfair and stupid as i s the hate and reputation Melina gets on this board since none of us know what happens backstage.

And how is Morrison a punk out of the ring?? We know nothing about him. For all we know, Morrison is banging 3 dimes a night, who knows can't judge if you don't know. Besides what is he supposed to do??? Slap Melina and tell her not to travel with him??


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Melina drops Morrison off?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Does anyone else find that strangely funny?

I wonder where she went after she dropped him off? Reminds me of those cheating married husbands who drop their kids off to school or daycare and then go to their mistress' house.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Besides Batista and Mike Knox in the bed, who has Melina ever beat?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Besides Batista and Mike Knox in the bed, who has Melina ever beat?


Morrison.

I bet she abuses the fuck of him. Mentally, verbally, and physically.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> Besides Batista and Mike Knox in the bed, who has Melina ever beat?


She's probably beating your bank account in an enormous squash match.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Those dollars she earned off hooking in the streets are raking up nicely.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Those dollars she earned off hooking in the streets are raking up nicely.


Umm...she would have no reason to be hooking given that she's been making major money in the Wwe for 6-7 years. Y'all are lame as shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sure she has that much money?

I mean all the money she spends on condoms, birth control pills, taking care of Morrison, etc.

Damn Melina/Morrison fans, people just joke around and you guys get so pissy.

If it was any other wrestler you guys wouldn't be complaining.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> Besides Batista and Mike Knox in the bed, who has Melina ever beat?


In the sanity department, she certainly has to have Matt Hardy beat. Other than him..


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> She's probably beating your bank account in an enormous squash match.


Mike Knox must of payed her well


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn Mike.

Don't hurt em now!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Sure she has that much money?
> 
> I mean all the money she spends on condoms, birth control pills, taking care of Morrison, etc.
> 
> ...


I think it's corny and pathetic to make personal attacks on people you don't know personally. Like saying "Melina sucks" is one thing. All this other stuff is just extra. But I realize those who don't believe in badmouthing anyone and everyone have become the minority. Shits just trashy and not very manly to me.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> Masters >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anyone else that got released


THIS!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Melina sucks


You got that right.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Real dick move by the WWE. She was already traveling with Morrison anyway, could have shown some class and professionalism and let her hang around backstage like they do several other former employees. 

Anyway, doubt it had anything to do with Morrison's match, they are working an injury angle. His neck is still injured, R-Truth took advantage. Surprisingly decent storytelling for once by the WWE.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> I think it's corny and pathetic to make personal attacks on people you don't know personally. Like saying "*Melina sucks*" is one thing. All this other stuff is just extra. But I realize those who don't believe in badmouthing anyone and everyone have become the minority. Shits just trashy and not very manly to me.


well ..

nah it's too easy


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

They dont allow wild animals in the arena


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> You got that right.


Whatever. That's fine. But you're one of many whose doing a little too much in this tread. Shits lame. I come here to talk about wrestling, not to read these trashy middle school insults. For your sake I hope you're actually in middle school, because then you'd at least have the age excuse for acting like that. Otherwise.....grow up fam. Being an Internet troll is not where it's at.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Real dick move by the WWE. She was already traveling with Morrison anyway, could have shown some class and professionalism and let her hang around backstage like they do several other former employees.
> 
> Anyway, doubt it had anything to do with Morrison's match, they are working an injury angle. His neck is still injured, R-Truth took advantage. Surprisingly decent storytelling for once by the WWE.


How is it a dick move by the WWE?

They just fired the girl on Friday and three days later she's trying to go and hang around backstage as if nothing happened? They let former employees hang around, true. But most of them have been out of the WWE for at least a year. Not 3 days after they got fired.

All bias aside, I don't think they did anything wrong.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Real dick move by the WWE. She was already traveling with Morrison anyway, could have shown some class and professionalism and let her hang around backstage like they do several other former employees.


Using that reasoning, Melina can show up at every single WWE event for as long as Morrison is under contract. 
Wasn't that the other part of the "story?" Melina had already shown up at other WWE functions since getting fired. 

Who wants an angry, possibly insane former employee running around? She couldn't even go a FEW DAYS without trying to force a scene.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> How is it a dick move by the WWE?
> 
> They just fired the girl on Friday and three days later she's trying to go and hang around backstage as if nothing happened? They let former employees hang around, true. But most of them have been out of the WWE for at least a year. Not 3 days after they got fired.
> 
> All bias aside, I don't think they did anything wrong.


Lets face it. Melina wanted to hang around backstage to hunt for some fresh meat. Morrison performs better and wins when he knows Melina is being satisfied during his matches.

Lets be real here.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


> well ..
> 
> nah it's too easy


Nah it's too lame. Y'all aren't funny or clever. Add something of substance or move along.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> How is it a dick move by the WWE?
> 
> They just fired the girl on Friday and three days later she's trying to go and hang around backstage as if nothing happened? They let former employees hang around, true. But most of them have been out of the WWE for at least a year. Not 3 days after they got fired.
> 
> All bias aside, I don't think they did anything wrong.


Also quitting/retiring is different from being told "fuck off, we don't want you anymore". Thus, most fired wrestlers _shouldn't_ be trying to get backstage.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

she "met" some fans. also we dont want u back melina u gotta be there for mike knox and especially batista's first MMA match


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

shes been fired and she is still on road with them and hanging out? wtf is wrong with her.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Melina drops Morrison off?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Does anyone else find that strangely funny?


JOMO is the women in the relationship lol

soon he will give his house to her and it will officially be the "knox residence"


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> JOMO is the women in the relationship lol
> 
> soon he will give his house to her and it will officially be the "knox residence"


the house of hard knox.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Were any of the other fired people backstage last night? Of course not. It's ridiculous.
1. None of the others are insane.
2. If they had been crazy enough to show up, the WWE wouldn't have let them in either.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> CM Punk not mentioning Melina with the fired wrestlers was so fucking awesome. I wish there was video of her not being allowed in.


lol I noticed that too.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

The Melina jokes are old. Come up with some fresh material.

Melina shouldn't have been let in backstage. She was "let go" by WWE. If you let one person in, then all the wrestlers pals are gonna want to be backstage. Theres nothing wrong with her still traveling with Morrison, but don't expect to get special privilages just because you are a friend of morrisons and a former employee.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Korvin said:


> The Melina jokes are old. Come up with some fresh material.
> 
> Melina shouldn't have been let in backstage. She was "let go" by WWE. If you let one person in, then all the wrestlers pals are gonna want to be backstage. Theres nothing wrong with her still traveling with Morrison, but don't expect to get special privilages just because you are a friend of morrisons and a former employee.


Melina wanted her fix


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL her twitter says she is taking care of morrison LOL jomo is pussy whipped 

this will not end well.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Korvin said:


> The Melina jokes are old. Come up with some fresh material.
> 
> Melina shouldn't have been let in backstage. She was "let go" by WWE. *If you let one person in, then all the wrestlers pals are gonna want to be backstage*. Theres nothing wrong with her still traveling with Morrison, but don't expect to get special privilages just because you are a friend of morrisons and a former employee.


i'm sorry .. but how can you not want anyone to make a joke about that line ?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> i'm sorry .. but how can you not want anyone to make a joke about that line ?


lol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Using that reasoning, Melina can show up at every single WWE event for as long as Morrison is under contract.
> Wasn't that the other part of the "story?" Melina had already shown up at other WWE functions since getting fired.
> 
> Who wants an angry, possibly insane former employee running around? She couldn't even go a FEW DAYS without trying to force a scene.


Way to sensationalize the issue. First of all don't ever try to use any logic because you suck at it. Secondly we're talking about the very next Raw after she was fired, where she already had travel plans with Morrison. Let her hang around backstage while he has his match instead of making her wait in the car or whatever. It's not like she's showing up every week (impossible since it's only been 3 days, but you guys would certainly stretch the space-time continuum to talk shit on anyone).


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Morrison apparently never heard the term `bros before hoes' before. He's totally going to get fucked over for this


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Way to sensationalize the issue. First of all don't ever try to use any logic because you suck at it. Secondly we're talking about the very next Raw after she was fired, where she already had travel plans with Morrison. Let her hang around backstage while he has his match instead of making her wait in the car or whatever. It's not like she's showing up every week (impossible since it's only been 3 days, but you guys would certainly stretch the space-time continuum to talk shit on anyone).


this is funny from the view of a fan but sad in morrison's case. guy probably sold his soul to melina


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> LOL her twitter says she is taking care of morrison LOL jomo is pussy whipped
> 
> this will not end well.


At this point, either he's not that bright or he doesn't really care about his career. All this Melina PDA tweets should be done in private. It's not going to help his standing in the company.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Way to sensationalize the issue. First of all don't ever try to use any logic because you suck at it. Secondly we're talking about the very next Raw after she was fired, where she already had travel plans with Morrison. Let her hang around backstage while he has his match instead of making her wait in the car or whatever. It's not like she's showing up every week (impossible since it's only been 3 days, but you guys would certainly stretch the space-time continuum to talk shit on anyone).


Talk about sensationalizing an issue? "Wait in the car?" Seriously? 

Name one company ever in ANYTHING that makes a habit of letting just fired former employees "hang around" a few days after they were let go. 
It's absurd. 

All Melina is doing now is encouraging the WWE to never let her "hang around" at any WWE functions for the rest of her life.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

She has zero dignity...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know whats funnier, Melinas butthurt fans, or Melinas tweets.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Women didn't perform splits in-ring before Melina? I'm pretty sure most of the audience doesn't see a split and think "melina".

And seriously, wtf? Yes, WWe does allow ppl no longer with the company to pal around backstage occassionally. But theyre often retirees, or have been gone for quite a while. Theyre not people you just fired days ago attempting to show up like nothing ever happened.

People are just ridiculous.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Therapy said:


> Morrison apparently never heard the term `bros before hoes' before. He's totally going to get fucked over for this


Actually he probably heard of it when he was 17 or something but given hat he's a grown man now he left that dumb shit back in high school or college where it belongs. Clowns given grown men relationship pointers now? Wow.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> The Melina jokes are old. Refusing her entry was wrong.


Why? She no longer works for them. If you wanna be at the show buy a goddamned ticket. That'd be like if I got fired from a job at subway and walked in the next day wanting to stand behind the counter, or in the staff room. Not how life works.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he probably should have given up letting psychotic chicks cheat on him back in high school too.


----------



## Gokulio (Jan 21, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


Repped!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> I don't know whats funnier, Melinas butthurt fans, or Melinas tweets.


It's a close one. Both are delusional.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, well this just shows...

I know that not even half of people here would be talking smack to Melina's face if they met her. 

The only reason why people are cheap shoting her is because it's easy. People need The "Melina" to keep themselves entertained. What else is new?

I mean back in the day it was Lita who was the whore joke. Now it supposedly Melina. What else is new?

Now putting all teen jokes aside I think the mature thing to do is for Morrison to talk this out with Malina. Calm her down. And stop twitting. It's the only way not to feed the IWC crowds and other superstars.

As well as after the talk and compromises he needs to make is to go to Vince that he settled things and they need to stop his jobbing time.

Well that's my take. Give or take. make your choice.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been fired 2-3 times in the past, and it doesn't matter if I've worked at a company for a week, a month, or a year. I DO NOT go back there after I shafted. Alot of people agree with my philosiphy.

Melina apparently didn't get the memo that she wasn't wanted.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> I've been fired 2-3 times in the past, and it doesn't matter if I've worked at a company for a week, a month, or a year. I DO NOT go back there after I shafted. Alot of people agree with my philosiphy.
> 
> Melina apparently didn't get the memo that she wasn't wanted.


The fans want her back though. The "We Want Melina" chants were ringing throughout the arena last night. This is reaching the level of outrage that happened when Daniel Bryan was fired.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This isn't going to end until Morrison is fired, is it?

I feel sort of bad for her. She was actually over as far as divas are concerned (at one time, at least) and had some talent (again, as far as divas are concerned). She seems like she's a bit unhinged though.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> The fans want her back though. The "We Want Melina" chants were ringing throughout the arena last night. This is Daniel Bryan levels of outrage when he was fired.


bboy's quote in your signature is my reply to your post


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Explains the Truth squash last night I suppose.

Melina needs to get the fuck over herself and realize that if she could shut the fuck up more often, she may have another chance to come back but this isn't doing her favors.

Once again, though, the real winner is Trish Stratus. Don't fuck with Trish.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

She's a dirty hobo with nowhere else to go.
Woulda thought they'd have taken sympathy on her, and chucked her a hot dog or some other item that would help her get off.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

scrilla said:


> he probably should have given up letting psychotic chicks cheat on him back in high school too.


You probably should've left the "comment on the relationships of people I don't know based on Internet rumors" back in high school too. Unless you're still there which would speak volumes, though not all high schoolers are that pathetic. Just he lame ones with nothing of their own going on.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Explains the Truth squash last night I suppose.
> 
> Melina needs to get the fuck over herself and realize that if she could shut the fuck up more often, she may have another chance to come back but this isn't doing her favors.
> 
> Once again, though, the real winner is Trish Stratus. *Don't fuck with Trish*.


Really? I would without thinking twice. 8*D


----------



## bXd (Aug 9, 2011)

ChazThrasher said:


> Meltzer reporting that Melina wasn't allowed entry to Raw last night! She has been staying on the road with Jomo since her firing at house shows and such.
> 
> (probably why he got squashed in 5 minutes by a heel)
> 
> Jomo deserves a break of some sort and this will not help his cause


So this is the reason why we were robbed from a possibly great match between R-Truth and Morrison at Summerslam and given that squash match on Raw? Thanks Melina for taking away a match I was kind of looking forward to. 

JoMo needs to grab his balls from Melina's purse and move on otherwise they will be on Impact Wrestling together within a year or two if that company is still around.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

bXd said:


> So this is the reason why we were robbed from a possibly great match between R-Truth and Morrison at Summerslam and given that squash match on Raw? Thanks Melina for taking away a match I was kind of looking forward to.
> 
> JoMo needs to grab his balls from Melina's purse and move on otherwise they will be on Impact Wrestling together within a year or two if that company is still around.


If that's the case, blame the WWE for putting personal shit before business. That work environment sounds ridiculous. Name one other professional major company that would pull some petty shit like that?


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally an enemy great enough that we can all unite! Melina LOL.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Petty shit like... punishing employees for unprofessional behavior (or behavior they just don't like)? The WWE has been doing that for years, and for lesser offenses than bringing a recently fired psycho to the job.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> The fans want her back though. The "We Want Melina" chants were ringing throughout the arena last night. This is reaching the level of outrage that happened when Daniel Bryan was fired.


Fans were chanting riot in Vancouver after canucks lost, does that mean it was okay? Trespassing is trespassing theres no other way to put it


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Petty shit like... punishing employees for unprofessional behavior (or behavior they just don't like)? The WWE has been doing that for years, and for lesser offenses than bringing a recently fired psycho to the job.


I know theyve been doing it for years and it's ridiculous at times. If they took Morrison-Truth off the SS card and made it a squash match because they are pissed at Melina, then that is ridiculous.


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stupid. I was really looking forward to Truth squashing **** the Spider at Summerslam. Then Monday happened. :no:. There goes an anticipated match...


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

LarryCoon said:


> Fans were chanting riot in Vancouver after canucks lost, does that mean it was okay? Trespassing is trespassing theres no other way to put it


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


:lmao ...

But on a serious note, its a pretty odd situation that she even can't get into the arena anymore, even as the girlfriend of Morrison.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> I know theyve been doing it for years and it's ridiculous at times. If they took Morrison-Truth off the SS card and made it a squash match because they are pissed at Melina, then that is ridiculous.


Or they could be pissed at Morrison for bringing her along even though he should have known better. Sounds like he may have taken her to the weekend's live events, as well. 
It all adds up, especially if Morrison really does have a reputation as being "Melina's bitch."


----------



## bXd (Aug 9, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> If that's the case, blame the WWE for putting personal shit before business. That work environment sounds ridiculous. Name one other professional major company that would pull some petty shit like that?


Melina is a former employee who has been using her twitter for a while to bash the employees and management of the WWE. Just read her tweet about Beth Phoenix's promo last night. 

To bring someone that is trying to damage the company's image online to work is extremely questionable and unprofessional behavior. This isn't something that should go unpunished.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm glad she got denied access to the arena. I mean, she's a former employee now and kinda asked for it. It's like Matt Hardy trying to get into the WWE arena too when he got future endeavored.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> If that's the case, blame the WWE for putting personal shit before business. That work environment sounds ridiculous. Name one other professional major company that would pull some petty shit like that?


Dude, you've been defending Melina all throughout this thread. 

What are you...her PR guy?


Enough already!! 





LBGetBack said:


> In terms of star power/Name recognition I'd rank them: Melina, Masters, Koslov, Smith.


Dude...Nobody cares about "Melina", much less Divas wrestling. 




MASTERS is the one who got fucked over by the WWE. I hope he ends up on ROH or something....





bXd said:


> So this is the reason why we were robbed from a possibly great match between R-Truth and Morrison at Summerslam and given that squash match on Raw?


Actually I'm quite happy 'cause we were saved from watching Morrison go over a More-Deserving *AND WAY MORE OVER* R-Truth. 




TheMessenger921 said:


> Stupid. I was really looking forward to Truth squashing **** the Spider at Summerslam. Then Monday happened. :no:. There goes an anticipated match...


What makes you think that would happen? 

Considering WWE Logic, they'd have Truth JOB to JoMo on PPV. 


I, for one, am ECSTATIC that this won't ever be possible now. 



CamillePunk said:


> Anyway, doubt it had anything to do with Morrison's match, they are working an injury angle. His neck is still injured, R-Truth took advantage. Surprisingly decent storytelling for once by the WWE.


LOL! 

Yeah...You just keep telling yourself that. Are you trying to convince us or yourself that this is the case? :lmao :lmao :lmao


After this SQUASH(yes, SQUASH) of Morrison courtesy of R-Truth, I would be STUNNED if there is a match between them on SummerSlam. 

Not gonna happen. I think this was the blow-off in just under 4 minutes aka a Big 'FUCK YOU' to Morrison by WWE Management for some reason(maybe it was indeed his whining about Melina, or maybe they just view him as Melina's personal megaphone or something).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Really? I would without thinking twice. 8*D


Huzzah.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kozlof was on one of the best TV shows EVER.... Melina wasn't. *



LBGetBack said:


> So let Snooki manage or something. You get the same appearance and the same 27 fans she's bringing in, and you can still put on a real match without taking a *coveted spot from one of your real wrestlers.*


* Coveted spots are reserved for coveted wrestlers... and it's obvious she wasn't.*


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

It still makes me laugh that so many of the people who call Melina a slut have CM Punk avatars.

Melina has been linked to two, possibly three co-workers. Punk has been linked to about eight. But of course, I'm forgetting that the majority of you probably have severe women issues, so that kinda thing doesn't register. :/

Melina was travelling with John because they'd already arranged and organised the trip prior to her release. It's absolutely a cuntish move that she wasn't allowed into the arena, but when has WWE ever been a respectable company?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake. Melina was removed from that House Show loop early last week. Then she was released on Friday. There was NO reason for her to be travelling the loop with him, and it's a mixture of sad and hilarious that she was. The WWE had every right to not let her in, they just fired her ffs. She had no business being there. 

But Queen Melina is all wonderful and good, so the WWE should have let her enter her former place of work a day after she was fired! It's not like she'd cause any trouble!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> It still makes me laugh that so many of the people who call Melina a slut have CM Punk avatars.
> 
> Melina has been linked to two, possibly three co-workers. Punk has been linked to about eight. But of course, I'm forgetting that the majority of you probably have severe women issues, so that kinda thing doesn't register. :/
> 
> Melina was travelling with John because they'd already arranged and organised the trip prior to her release. It's absolutely a cuntish move that she wasn't allowed into the arena, but when has WWE ever been a respectable company?


oh no its a MELINA mark

btw I dont think punk has colt cabana hanging around backstage unless colt is on the card.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Of course they were entitled not to let her in; it's their company. Doesn't change the fact that it was a ridiculously cunty move that they should be ashamed of. 

But of course, Melina is a superbitch who would probably cause the world to end if she stepped backstage. I mean, look at all those people who have spoken out about her behaviour! All what, one of them? Two?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> oh no its a MELINA mark
> 
> btw I dont think punk has colt cabana hanging around backstage unless colt is on the card.


Because Punk & Colt Cabana are dating. :side:


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> oh no its a MELINA mark


Great rebuttal. And shocker, it's coming from someone with a CM Punk avatar! :O


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This is mean but still funny. :lmao at getting denied entry.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> It still makes me laugh that so many of the people who call Melina a slut have CM Punk avatars.
> 
> Melina has been linked to two, possibly three co-workers. Punk has been linked to about eight. But of course, I'm forgetting that the majority of you probably have severe women issues, so that kinda thing doesn't register. :/
> 
> Melina was travelling with John because they'd already arranged and organised the trip prior to her release. It's absolutely a cuntish move that she wasn't allowed into the arena, but when has WWE ever been a respectable company?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Shes no longer employed. No real issue here. Morrison needs to move on. Im assuming someone with his looks and money could get other women, AND do it without being squashed by the Troof


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> yup , she gets a lot of head.. aches


You mean give.

Anyways, this story is hilarious. Morrison is like a little bitch in this thing, I've stopped caring about him ever since his terrible attitude at Mania.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

It is mean. I mean if your with a wrestler you should be allowed in right. I'm pretty sure quite a few wrestlers would be pissed off if they wasn't allowed to bring in their girlfriend.

So yeah it was a low class move from the wwe,

and FYI I really hope these people that are calling Melina a slut didn't take any shots at Randy Orton for what he said about K2 ,because if you did that would make Chris Jericho right


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Shes no longer employed. No real issue here. Morrison needs to move on. Im assuming someone with his looks and money could get other women, AND do it without being squashed by the Troof


You've never actually been in a relationship, have you?

Thought not.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Which is kinda funny since no guys ever been refused entry into Melina.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

laugh out loud is going to be real depressed when Morrison gets released soon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> Way to sensationalize the issue. First of all don't ever try to use any logic because you suck at it. Secondly we're talking about the very next Raw after she was fired, where she already had travel plans with Morrison. Let her hang around backstage while he has his match instead of making her wait in the car or whatever. It's not like she's showing up every week (impossible since it's only been 3 days, but you guys would certainly stretch the space-time continuum to talk shit on anyone).


The hell? This isn't Melina dropping little Johnny off for soccer practice where she has to wait in a car for 3 hours. Their day starts from what, 12 pm till after 11 pm. She can't go back to the hotel and do something else? Please. It's his fucking job and she just got *fired* from that job only 2 days prior. Why would anyone want a fired, former employee hanging around backstage 2 days later?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

She was unprofessional first by eliminating herself in the battle royal.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I wouldn't be that depressed if JoMo was released. I'm kind of over that company at this point, so it might be for the best if the better talent drops out and goes elsewhere.



METTY said:


> She was unprofessional first by eliminating herself in the battle royal.


You're getting your divas mixed up.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

it's a travesty mick foley put over melina in a promo...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> it's a travesty mick foley put over melina in a promo...


No, it's okay, that was when she was actually good.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

She will sleep with TNA now...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I wouldn't be that depressed if JoMo was released. I'm kind of over that company at this point, so it might be for the best if the better talent drops out and goes elsewhere.
> 
> 
> You're getting your divas mixed up.


The fact that you think jomo is a good talent is lolworthy itself.

And BTW wwe is just fine infact they are entertaining for once just because melina was fired doesn't mean they go backrupt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, don't the two of them reside in California anyway? Get the hell out of here with the whole, "oh they planned it prior so she had no choice" nonsense. She could have easily stayed home.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> :lmao


Ricardo troll face!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> It still makes me laugh that so many of the people who call Melina a slut have CM Punk avatars.
> 
> Melina has been linked to two, possibly three co-workers. Punk has been linked to about eight. But of course, I'm forgetting that the majority of you probably have severe women issues, so that kinda thing doesn't register. :/


Nothing to do with her gender. If Lita let Punk fuck Maria while she watched or whatever, I'd make jokes about Punk. Nothing to do with the number either. It's what you do in those relationships.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Wait, don't the two of them reside in California anyway? Get the hell out of here with the whole, "oh they planned it prior so she had no choice" nonsense. She could have easily stayed home.


they LIVE together? 

god damn she has morrison by the balls


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

laugh out loud i have a pic for you


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Not really a shock at all. Why would a company allow a recently released employee into the building? And it to the fact that Melina wasn't the easiest to work with backstage.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow the love is so gone. If only people never stepped into their private lives.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone else notice how the only people defending Melina are Melina/Morrison marks?



laugh-out-loud said:


> It still makes me laugh that so many of the people who call Melina a slut have CM Punk avatars.
> 
> Melina has been linked to two, possibly three co-workers. Punk has been linked to about eight. But of course, I'm forgetting that the majority of you probably have severe women issues, so that kinda thing doesn't register. :/
> 
> Melina was travelling with John because they'd already arranged and organised the trip prior to her release. It's absolutely a cuntish move that she wasn't allowed into the arena, but when has WWE ever been a respectable company?


You don't think there's anything wrong with that?

Let me give you a scenario:
You and your boyfriend/girlfriend both work at Wal-Mart and on Friday they fire you but keep your partner. But on Monday when your partner goes back to work, do you really think the Wal-Mart managers are gonna allow you to stand behind the register or hang out in the staff section with the other workers when they just fired you 2 days prior?

First of all, I don't know why the hell Melina would wanna be hanging out backstage at the company that just said "You know what bitch, we don't want your ass. GTFO." And then on top of that, she's on Twitter constantly bashing the WWE but yet she's mad because they won't let her hang out backstage while her boyfriend jobs to R-Truth.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You are tearing me apart, Melina!

Man, Morrsion's neediness towards Melina is really creepy. I mean, Melina has issues of course, but Morrison just seems obsessive.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Shes no longer employed. No real issue here. Morrison needs to move on. Im assuming someone with his looks and money could get other women, AND do it without being squashed by the Troof


He should move on.....to another Wrestling Organization.

There he can "do it without being squashed by the Troof".


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Calling it now.. Morrison to be released by the end of the year. It's a shame too, he really had potential, but its clear that his personal life is harming his professional life. I would safely bet he wouldn't have jobbed clean to Truth if not for that drama prior to Raw. Time has shown that dating a drama-causing diva can really drag your career down. Just ask Drew McIntyre.. when your girlfriend works for the same company, you take heat for her mistakes too.

Drew was smart and ditched his girl and now he'll have a bright future in WWE.. too bad Jomo is a beta male bitch and will go down with the ship, Melina will drag him down to unemployment with her. Never seen such a bad case of "One-itis" especially for a dude who's fit and good looking (no ****), he could get a better looking girl than Melina yet even after she cheated on him and all this drama he's still her bitch. Craziness.

Bottom line: By the end of the year we'll be hearing *"What's Melyna and John Morrisey doing in the Impact Zone?!?!"*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> Calling it now.. Morrison to be released by the end of the year. It's a shame too, he really had potential, but its clear that his personal life is harming his professional life. I would safely bet he wouldn't have jobbed clean to Truth if not for that drama prior to Raw. Time has shown that dating a drama-causing diva can really drag your career down. Just ask Drew McIntyre.. when your girlfriend works for the same company, you take heat for her mistakes too.
> 
> Drew was smart and ditched his girl and now he'll have a bright future in WWE.. too bad Jomo is a beta male bitch and will go down with the ship, Melina will drag him down to unemployment with her. Never seen such a bad case of "One-itis" especially for a dude who's fit and good looking (no ****), he could get a better looking girl than Melina yet even after she cheated on him and all this drama he's still her bitch. Craziness.
> *
> Bottom line: By the end of the year we'll be hearing* *"What's Melyna and John Morrisey doing in the Impact Zone?!?!"*


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Also, I wouldn't really call Drew Mac's future bright. The guy is almost never on TV.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ I agree. Last time we saw Drew was when he was in a Backstage segment and nothing else after. He's paying for his former ex's crap but he's handling himself well at least that PERHAPS he'll get repackaged into something better in the future. maybe.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't Drew suppose to be the CHOSEN ONE? WTF happened to that?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Drew McIntyre and John Morrison should go to TNA and be a tag team known as The Hollywood Blands.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Anyone else notice how the only people defending Melina are Melina/Morrison marks?


Guess what? I hate Morrison and I am not a huge fan of Melina either. They are both decent wrestlers but I'm certainly not a mark of either one. I don't even really care about Melina being fired but I am going to defend her right now because I think people are being stupid.

To those of you saying she was fired because of her attitude and poor work in the ring, my response should be obvious. First of all, you would have a shitty attitude too if you busted your ass for a company for several years only to watch inexperienced people (with only a fraction of your talent) come in and get all of the promotions and praise. I bet Gail Kim (I am a Gail mark) had a pretty negative attitude toward the WWE right before she quit too. Who wouldn't in that situation? 

And as for the poor work, if that is the reason why she was fired then half the roster (men and women) should be fired with her. :lmao At least Melina was decent in the ring at one time. I can't really blame her for not putting much effort into it anymore considering that WWE never would have done anything with her. She had basically become the Evan Bourne of the divas division. Doomed to occasionally wrestling, always jobbing, never getting mic time or a real push. And of course watching inferior wrestlers come in and get the spotlight.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Drew McIntyre and John Morrison should go to TNA and be a tag team known as The Hollywood Blands.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

exile123 said:


> Guess what? I hate Morrison and I am not a huge fan of Melina either. They are both decent wrestlers but I'm certainly not a mark of either one. I don't even really care about Melina being fired but I am going to defend her right now because I think people are being stupid.
> 
> To those of you saying she was fired because of her attitude and poor work in the ring, my response should be obvious. First of all, you would have a shitty attitude too if you busted your ass for a company for several years only to watch inexperienced people (with only a fraction of your talent) come in and get all of the promotions and praise. I bet Gail Kim (I am a Gail mark) had a pretty negative attitude toward the WWE right before she quit too. Who wouldn't in that situation?
> 
> And as for the poor work, if that is the reason why she was fired then half the roster (men and women) should be fired with her. :lmao At least Melina was decent in the ring at one time. I can't really blame her for not putting much effort into it anymore considering that WWE never would have done anything with her. She had basically become the Evan Bourne of the divas division. Doomed to occasionally wrestling, always jobbing, never getting mic time or a real push. And of course watching inferior wrestlers come in and get the spotlight.


You speakth the truth, sir


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Let me give you a scenario:
> You and your boyfriend/girlfriend both work at Wal-Mart and on Friday they fire you but keep your partner. But on Monday when your partner goes back to work, do you really think the Wal-Mart managers are gonna allow you to stand behind the register or hang out in the staff section with the other workers when they just fired you 2 days prior?
> 
> First of all, I don't know why the hell Melina would wanna be hanging out backstage at the company that just said "You know what bitch, we don't want your ass. GTFO." And then on top of that, she's on Twitter constantly bashing the WWE but yet she's mad because they won't let her hang out backstage while her boyfriend jobs to R-Truth.


Well said.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

exile123 said:


> Guess what? I hate Morrison and I am not a huge fan of Melina either. They are both decent wrestlers but I'm certainly not a mark of either one. I don't even really care about Melina being fired but I am going to defend her right now because I think people are being stupid.
> 
> To those of you saying she was fired because of her attitude and poor work in the ring, my response should be obvious. First of all, you would have a shitty attitude too if you busted your ass for a company for several years only to watch inexperienced people (with only a fraction of your talent) come in and get all of the promotions and praise. I bet Gail Kim (I am a Gail mark) had a pretty negative attitude toward the WWE right before she quit too. Who wouldn't in that situation?
> 
> And as for the poor work, if that is the reason why she was fired then half the roster (men and women) should be fired with her. :lmao At least Melina was decent in the ring at one time. I can't really blame her for not putting much effort into it anymore considering that WWE never would have done anything with her. She had basically become the Evan Bourne of the divas division. Doomed to occasionally wrestling, always jobbing, never getting mic time or a real push. And of course watching inferior wrestlers come in and get the spotlight.


And yet, Evan Bourne shows up every week, puts 110% into every single one of his matches and works his ass off at making each performance better than the last, on top of never complaining and always being a team player. There's a reason he has a job right now and Mel Mel doesn't.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> It still makes me laugh that so many of the people who call Melina a slut have CM Punk avatars.
> 
> Melina has been linked to two, possibly three co-workers. Punk has been linked to about eight. But of course, I'm forgetting that the majority of you probably have severe women issues, so that kinda thing doesn't register. :/


Oh shit, I think this argument pretty much owns everyone.

I'm probably one of the biggest Punk marks here but I don't care about what Melina does backstage either. I wouldn't care if Punk and Melina fucked every single person back there, including a three way with Hornswaggle. 

I don't judge people based on that kind of stupid shit. What people do in private isn't my business and I just don't care about it. Most of the people who feel the need to judge others do it to make them feel better about their own lives. It makes them feel superior. But in reality, most people like that have their own issues so they really have no business judging anyone else.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd take an Evan Bourne push than a Morrison push. He can do Morrison's moves way better, anyways.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> And yet, Evan Bourne shows up every week, puts 110% into every single one of his matches and works his ass off at making each performance better than the last, on top of never complaining and always being a team player. There's a reason he has a job right now and Mel Mel doesn't.


And guess what Bourne will get for that dedication? Absolutely nothing except the inevitable Future Endeavor. He won't get mic time, he won't get a push, etc... Tell me something, Tank. Would you go to work and bust your ass, giving 100% effort day after day for several years, if you knew your boss was never going to even acknowledge your hard work? I'm pretty sure I would do the smart thing and walk out, like Gail Kim did.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

exile123 said:


> And guess what Bourne will get for that dedication? Absolutely nothing except the inevitable Future Endeavor. He won't get mic time, he won't get a push, etc... Tell me something, Tank. Would you go to work and bust your ass, giving 100% effort day after day for several years, if you knew your boss was never going to even acknowledge your hard work? I'm pretty sure I would do the smart thing and walk out, like Gail Kim did.


I know I wouldn't. And Gail's case isn't new. Hell most of WCW midcard basicly did the same thing, only more vocal


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

exile123 said:


> And guess what Bourne will get for that dedication? Absolutely nothing except the inevitable Future Endeavor. He won't get mic time, he won't get a push, etc... Tell me something, Tank. *Would you go to work and bust your ass, giving 100% effort day after day for several years, if you knew your boss was never going to even acknowledge your hard work?* I'm pretty sure I would do the smart thing and walk out, like Gail Kim did.


Gail Kim has every right to be pissed off. I don't blame her for walking out. Melina on the other hand has been half-assing her work for quite a while now, and is the idiot who openly complained about BEING HEEL. Isn't she the one we're talking about in the first place? If she wasn't such a tool, it would be great for her character to be used properly, but why should that happen when she hasn't done anything to warrant a push?

And Bourne will get a chance someday. Hard work and dedication tends to pay off, especially when you're as young as him. And please, don't even use that excuse in bold on Melina. She was given opportunity after opportunity.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Maybe I could understand this entire stupid situation over the last few months if Melina was the hottest woman on the planet. But she's not. She's got an ugly troll face and balloon tits. Not to mention what she looks like without makeup on.

That and she comes across as a complete and utter bitch makes me wonder why she gets so much attention, and why Morrison is seemingly throwing away his career over some moot.

Not that I'm really complaining though, anything that gets Morrison released I'm all for. So by all means, keep being a moron John. You're doing me and a lot of others a favour.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Gail Kim has every right to be pissed off. I don't blame her for walking out. Melina on the other hand has been half-assing her work for quite a while now, and is the idiot who openly complained about BEING HEEL. Isn't she the one we're talking about in the first place? If she wasn't such a tool, it would be great for her character to be used properly, but why should that happen when she hasn't done anything to warrant a push?
> 
> And Bourne will get a chance someday. Hard work and dedication tends to pay off, especially when you're as young as him. And please, don't even use that excuse in bold on Melina. She was given opportunity after opportunity.


Half-assing? Remind me when any of the other women had the initiative to build up their own storyline and character online because creative was doing fuck all for them?

Yes, she complained for a very short while. Then she got over it and put on a great show. Shame she had to do it all on Superstars


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

And no, I don't see anything wrong with Melina having two or three relationships with co-workers. She was with Batista after breaking up with JoMo, and any thing related to Mike Knox happened prior to WWE, before she met John.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Maybe I could understand this entire stupid situation over the last few months if Melina was the hottest woman on the planet. But she's not. She's got an ugly troll face and balloon tits. *Not to mention what she looks like without makeup on.*
> 
> That and she comes across as a complete and utter bitch makes me wonder why she gets so much attention, and why Morrison is seemingly throwing away his career over some moot.
> 
> Not that I'm really complaining though, anything that gets Morrison released I'm all for. So by all means, keep being a moron John. You're doing me and a lot of others a favour.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Melina has been half-assing in her matches and even in her character for YEARS now. After the Morrison split on RAW, Melina became progressively worse and worse in her matches. There are better Divas on the roster who have surpassed her. As a matter of fact, she'll get exposed in the KO division if she goes to TNA as well. Miss fucking Tessmacher works better than her now. Melina would be a tad better than Velvet Sky.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> And no, I don't see anything wrong with Melina having two or *three relationships with co-workers*. She was with Batista after breaking up with JoMo, and any thing related to Mike Knox happened prior to WWE, before she met John.







Who cares. Jeez, I willing to be most of the people backstage are whores. And in this day and age it seems monogamy is old-fashioned








So says your god!


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Melina has been half-assing in her matches and even in her character for YEARS now. After the Morrison split on RAW, Melina became progressively worse and worse in her matches. There are better Divas on the roster who have surpassed her. As a matter of fact, she'll get exposed in the KO division if she goes to TNA as well. Miss fucking Tessmacher works better than her now. Melina would be a tad better than Velvet Sky.


Oh gosh, I must've been imagining it when Beth Phoenix, Michelle McCool and Mickie James had the strongest matches of her careers with her.

Or were they just freak instances?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Half-assing? Remind me when any of the other women had the initiative to build up their own storyline and character online because creative was doing fuck all for them?
> 
> Yes, she complained for a very short while. Then she got over it and put on a great show. Shame she had to do it all on Superstars


WELL...



Winning™ said:


> Melina has been half-assing in her matches and even in her character for YEARS now. After the Morrison split on RAW, Melina became progressively worse and worse in her matches. There are better Divas on the roster who have surpassed her. As a matter of fact, she'll get exposed in the KO division if she goes to TNA as well. Miss fucking Tessmacher works better than her now. Melina would be a tad better than Velvet Sky.


Sums it up. "She complained for a very short while"? :lmao Puh-lease. Apologists are the fucking worst.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Oh gosh, I must've been imagining it when Beth Phoenix, Michelle McCool and Mickie James had the strongest matches of her careers with her.
> 
> Or were they just freak instances?


Because they were better workers than her and carried her ass to respectable showings. More so Phoenix and James than McCool but still. You keep making her seem like the second coming of Moolah and Trish wrapped together.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

virus21 said:


>


:lmao classic


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


Thank you for reminding me how awesome this movie was.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Melina complained about Trish and not Snooki, who had no real business being in the match. It was a shit choice for a match, shit booking, desperate glamourization attempt by Vince. Just one of many reasons WM27 was the worst ever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Trish is a legend.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Because they were better workers than her and carried her ass to respectable showings. More so Phoenix and James than McCool but still. You keep making her seem like the second coming of Moolah and Trish wrapped together.


Which is why they all had better matches with Melina then they had with each other? That'd make sense if Mickie and Beth were putting on classic matches, but they weren't. Beth/Melina I Quit and Mickie/Melina @ Backlash were stronger than any of the Beth/Mickie matches.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Melina was a fucking heel. Are you telling me that Melina should have been in place of Trish? Morrison and Melina bitched because they couldn't listen to someone who probably knows their shit in the business than them combined.

Trish is a legend. Melina will be an afterthought.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> And no, I don't see anything wrong with Melina having two or three relationships with co-workers. She was with Batista after breaking up with JoMo, and any thing related to Mike Knox happened prior to WWE, before she met John.


Come on bro.. you're just in denial now. She cheated on him (or in this case on you, if you're indeed morrison and lurking) and if the rumors are true, you were okay with it. Don't give me that bullshit that all her indiscretions just coincidentally took place when they were broken up.. that's just a big lie people run with after the fact to make themselves look better.

You can lie to yorself all you want, I guess it's less of a blow to the ego to pretend you split up right before your girl hops on someone else's dick, but we both know that's not the truth.

Bottom line: Melina is the reason Morrison doesn't get respect in WWE and isn't on his way to main eventing like a lot of other young stars are now. The latest rumors make it sound like he's on his way out of WWE because of her drama. If that's true, she's the Yoko Ono to his Lennon.. not that he's good enough to make that comparison, but you catch my drift.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Melina complained about Trish and not Snooki, who had no real business being in the match. It was a shit choice for a match, shit booking, desperate glamourization attempt by Vince. Just one of many reasons WM27 was the worst ever.


And Mr T totally belonged in the main event of Wrestlemania 1. _THIS IS WHAT WWE IS._ If Melina was useful or over, she could have been on the heel team, but instead Laycool and Vickie were there. Because they deserved to be.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> Come on bro.. you're just in denial now. She cheated on him (or in this case on you, if you're indeed morrison and lurking) and if the rumors are true, you were okay with it. Don't give me that bullshit that all her indiscretions just coincidentally took place when they were broken up.. that's just a big lie people run with after the fact to make themselves look better.
> 
> You can lie to yorself all you want, I guess it's less of a blow to the ego to pretend you split up right before your girl hops on someone else's dick, but we both know that's not the truth.
> 
> Bottom line: Melina is the reason Morrison doesn't get respect in WWE and isn't on his way to main eventing like a lot of other young stars are now. The latest rumors make it sound like he's on his way out of WWE because of her drama. If that's true, she's the Yoko Ono to his Lennon.. not that he's good enough to make that comparison, but you catch my drift.


Oh god, I don't even know how to respond to this.

Grow a pair of balls and stop believing every piece of gossip you hear about. Please. You're the wrestling equivalent of one of these women who scan The Sun for Cheryl Cole and Dannii Minogue rumours every year.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Melina was a fucking heel. Are you telling me that Melina should have been in place of Trish? Morrison and Melina bitched because they couldn't listen to someone who probably knows their shit in the business than them combined.
> 
> Trish is a legend. *Melina will be an afterthought.*


She already is. Morrison is next.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Oh god, I don't even know how to respond to this.
> 
> Grow a pair of balls and stop believing every piece of gossip you hear about. Please. You're the wrestling equivalent of one of these women who scan The Sun for Cheryl Cole and Dannii Minogue rumours every year.


who is he supposed to believe? ex-WWE talent that actually know and have worked with Melina or some delusional obsessed fanboy of hers posting on a wrestling forum? you are blinded by your admiration for her. you have absolutely no credibility.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Melina didn't accomplish as much as Trish because WWE didn't push her like they pushed Trish. Melina is more athletic and gifted than Trish in the ring, and she proved when she was in MNM that she plays a better heel than Trish as well. It's WWE's loss that they never took full advantage of her. Likewise with Mickie James, who also could have matched or exceeded Trish given a bit more effort.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Gail Kim has every right to be pissed off. I don't blame her for walking out. Melina on the other hand has been half-assing her work for quite a while now, and is the idiot who openly complained about BEING HEEL. Isn't she the one we're talking about in the first place? If she wasn't such a tool, it would be great for her character to be used properly, but why should that happen when she hasn't done anything to warrant a push?


I see the point went right over your head. I already pointed out that at one time earlier in here WWE career, Melina DID perform well in her matches. Certainly better than any the current Kelly Kelly or Eve matches. But why should she continue doing that when its not going to help her get anywhere in the WWE? What is it you are failing to understand about this?



> And Bourne will get a chance someday. Hard work and dedication tends to pay off, especially when you're as young as him. And please, don't even use that excuse in bold on Melina. She was given opportunity after opportunity.


:lmao Hard work and dedication pay off in the WWE? Did you just become a WWE fan this year or something?  There are many former WWE superstars who would disagree with that statement.  Hell, go ask Punk about it. He busted his ass for years and didn't get anywhere with the WWE until he did the shoot/work promo and the media/internet went crazy over it. If that wouldn't have happened Punk would still be jobbing to everyone at PPVs or he would be in ROH right now. 

Evan Bourne will never be anything more than a jobber in the WWE.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> And Mr T totally belonged in the main event of Wrestlemania 1. _THIS IS WHAT WWE IS._ If Melina was useful or over, she could have been on the heel team, but instead Laycool and Vickie were there. Because they deserved to be.


Yeah, and Layla and Michael McCool are much more talented and were more of a heat magnet with Vickie teaming with them, then Melina was as a heel. The last few years of Melina's career have'nt been as successful or rememberable as Trish or Lita's career.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> who is he supposed to believe? ex-WWE talent that actually know and have worked with Melina or some delusional obsessed fanboy of hers posting on a wrestling forum? you are blinded by your admiration for her. you have absolutely no credibility.


Um, no. He's supposed to believe people who were actually involved in the situation. Batista confirmed that she dated him following her break up with Morrison. Melina's brother confirmed that Melina dated Knox for a short while in UPW, before she met John.

But if you want to worship two bitter attention-seekers then go for it. It's your prerogative. It just makes you a little sad, that's all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

No.

Because Trish was 100 times better at what she did than Melina could ever wish and hope she could. This is a talentless diva in Trish who became one of the most decorated female wrestlers of all time. Melina wishes she could do 1/4 of what Trish has done. For WWE to consider Melina for Trish's spot would have been LOL worthy at best.

And Melina was a better heel and wrestler than Trish? LOL get the fuck outta here with that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> No.
> 
> Because Trish was 100 times better at what she did than Melina could ever wish and hope she could. This is a talentless diva in Trish who became one of the most decorated female wrestlers of all time. Melina wishes she could do 1/4 of what Trish has done. For WWE to consider Melina for Trish's spot would have been LOL worthy at best.


Its already LOL worthy with the divas they have tried to recreate Trish with


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

> She had issues with veteran female talent such as Amy “Lita” Dumas kicking her out of the locker room and forcing her to change in the hallway. Melina carried on the tradition with some of the younger Divas once she became a veteran herself.
> 
> * Melina was involved in a backstage altercation with Sharmell on May 13, 2006 at a SmackDown live event in El Paso, Texas. The incident was triggered by Batista’s fistfight with Booker T the week prior during shooting for the SummerSlam commercial.
> 
> ...


Sweet, flawless, angelic Queen of Life Melina <3333





exile123 said:


> I see the point went right over your head. I already pointed out that at one time earlier in here WWE career, Melina DID perform well in her matches. Certainly better than any the current Kelly Kelly or Eve matches. But why should she continue doing that when its not going to help her get anywhere in the WWE? What is it you are failing to understand about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ask Punk about it? Isn't he the number two guy in the company right now? And :lmao so because Melina performed well at one point, she should be pushed despite half-assing it later on? fpalm I can't be bothered with you, laugh-out-loud is getting my attention now.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> Come on bro..


Laugh out loud is not a bro. I think it's a woman(or maybe a hermaphrodite? lol)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Its already LOL worthy with the divas they have tried to recreate Trish with


True. Mickie was the closest they had to mold the division around her like with Trish but Mickie got sloppy during her final months in the WWE. Not Melina sloppy, but sloppy enough.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Funny how you just left the other argument high and dry because you couldn't respond. Oh well.

Trish was talented and charismatic and beautiful, yes, but she also had the benefit of push after push after push after push. Melina never received that kind of an effort from management. She was featured a lot, yes, but she could've done a lot more. Likewise with Mickie James.

And saying over and over again the Melina is talentless isn't going to make it true. Even darling Trish agrees that Melina could have been the woman to take the reigns and become the next big Diva; she's said so numerous times.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

No way she goes to TNA with Mickie, Tessmacher, and Christy over there.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Not Melina sloppy, but sloppy enough.


So many ways to take this.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Funny how you just left the other argument high and dry because you couldn't respond. Oh well.
> 
> Trish was talented and charismatic and beautiful, yes, but she also had the benefit of push after push after push after push. Melina never received that kind of an effort from management. She was featured a lot, yes, but she could've done a lot more. Likewise with Mickie James.
> 
> And saying over and over again the Melina is talentless isn't going to make it true. Even darling Trish agrees that Melina could have been the woman to take the reigns and become the next big Diva; she's said so numerous times.





^ You stink.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> True. Mickie was the closest they had to mold the division around her like with Trish but Mickie got sloppy during her final months in the WWE. Not Melina sloppy, but sloppy enough.


I don't mean that way though. Mickie got popular more on her own. Im talking about women that WWE were obviously trying to recreate Trish's rise with, ex: Candice


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Sweet, flawless, angelic Queen of Life Melina <3333


Two ex-employees have spoken out against Melina, those being Maria and Brooke. You can post all the dirt sheet crap you like, but until you find actual sources that stuff means fuck all. 

On the other hand, NUMEROUS wrestlers have praised her for being a sweet, hard working person. Wrestlers who I can actually name. You see, I don't have to rely on unconfirmed 'sources' to back this kind of thing. 

If it makes you feel better then fine though.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Oh god, I don't even know how to respond to this.
> 
> Grow a pair of balls and stop believing every piece of gossip you hear about. Please. You're the wrestling equivalent of one of these women who scan The Sun for Cheryl Cole and Dannii Minogue rumours every year.


I believe these particular rumors because they seem highly plausible given the turn of events involving Morrison & Melina's careers since Wrestlemania. As for balls, i'd loan mine to Morrison if I could, then maybe he'd do the right thing and dump his baggage and move on with his career.

Also, the earlier comparison you made saying "you guys don't bash CM punk even though he's slept with co-workers" is not a comparable situation. He's a man, big difference. Women hold the power of sexual selection and get sex any time they want, men have to work for it and earn it. So, a man who can convince numerous attractive women to fuck him probably has a lot going for him; a woman who allows a bunch of dudes to fuck her is just a slut.

Or to put it another way: a key that can open any lock in the world is a valuable thing, a lock that can be opened by any key in the world is worthless. Melina's lock has been opened by many a key. Do the math.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk and Melina are both sloppy trash boxes. Does that end the argument now about bias and favoritism?

Melina _had_ a great career and was pushed multiple times. What the fuck is she complaining about?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Punk and Melina are both sloppy trash boxes. Does that end the argument now about bias and favoritism?


Knowing this forum, no


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> He's a man, big difference. Women hold the power of sexual selection and get sex any time they want, men have to work for it and earn it.


Jesus fucking Christ. I think this ends that particular argument.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Punk and Melina are both sloppy trash boxes. Does that end the argument now about bias and favoritism?


And hey - sloppy women are _great_. Insane clingy solipsistic sloppy women, on the other hand...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Funny how you just left the other argument high and dry because you couldn't respond. Oh well.
> 
> Trish was talented and charismatic and beautiful, yes, but she also had the benefit of push after push after push after push. Melina never received that kind of an effort from management. She was featured a lot, yes, but she could've done a lot more. Likewise with Mickie James.
> 
> And saying over and over again the Melina is talentless isn't going to make it true. Even darling Trish agrees that Melina could have been the woman to take the reigns and become the next big Diva; she's said so numerous times.


No. Trish got opportunities because she went out and got them herself. She is the definition of taking the ball and running with it, and she did so for six years straight. She treated people with respect, thus receiving the same in return. I have never heard _anybody_ say a bad word about Trish, and that is for a reason. Can you honestly say that about Melina? fpalm if you do.

Melina didn't receive enough effort from management? Are you kidding me? Considering her attitude, she was treated like fuckin' royalty.




Annihilus said:


> Also, the earlier comparison you made saying "you guys don't bash CM punk even though he's slept with co-workers" is not a comparable situation. He's a man, big difference. Women hold the power of sexual selection and get sex any time they want, men have to work for it and earn it. So, a man who can convince numerous attractive women to fuck him probably has a lot going for him; a woman who allows a bunch of dudes to fuck her is just a slut.
> 
> Or to put it another way: a key that can open any lock in the world is a valuable thing, a lock that can be opened by any key in the world is worthless. Melina's lock has been opened by many a key. Do the math.


Uhhh, no, it doesn't work like that. If you're going to call Melina a slut (which I think is off anyway), might as well do the same for Punk.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Go ask Punk about it? Isn't he the number two guy in the company right now? And :lmao so because Melina performed well at one point, she should be pushed despite half-assing it later on? fpalm I can't be bothered with you, laugh-out-loud is getting my attention now.


I explained why Punk got his shot (it wasn't from working hard) in my post. Maybe you should work on your reading comprehension. 

And no, Melina should have had the push when she was performing well instead of giving the pushes to the barbie dolls who can't wrestle. You seem to be having a difficult time grasping this concept.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> No. Trish got opportunities because she went out and got them herself. She is the definition of taking the ball and running with it, and she did so for six years straight. She treated people with respect, thus receiving the same in return. I have never heard _anybody_ say a bad word about Trish, and that is for a reason. Can you honestly say that about Melina? fpalm if you do.
> 
> Melina didn't receive enough effort from management? Are you kidding me?


There's a difference between being a sweet, hard-working, driven person and simply knowing how to play politics. I'll give Trish credit for being shrewd, if nothing else.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> And hey - sloppy women are _great_. Insane clingy solipsistic sloppy women, on the other hand...


...ends up being the topic of a 20+ page thread.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kelly Kelly is over as fuck. no one gives a shit about Melina. when has wrestling ever mattered? especially in the Divas division.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> There's a difference between being a sweet, hard-working, driven person and simply knowing how to play politics. I'll give Trish credit for being shrewd, if nothing else.


Play politics? Surely you jest


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> So many ways to take this.


Someone got it.

l-o-l, quit putting Melina and Trish equal to each other because that's an argument that you'll lose. Trish was the better talent, wrestler, and entertainer than Melina. Trish has been embarrassed and put in some of the most degrading segments and moments of the WWE but you didn't hear about her bitching and whining to the internet about it, did you? Because she knows this is a business and within time, her credit would be have been given due. Melina doesn't get that perspective. Melina COULD have been a good talent but her narcissistic whining and elementary actions hinder her from being a professional in WWE, which caused her the job. Check out Trish from the very beginning. She was a valet and nothing worth of talent but she took the time to improve her work and craft and became a multiple Women's champion and one of the great female wrestlers of all time. Hell, her and Lita main evented a fucking RAW because those two were the Rock and Austin of the division. Melina wishes she could have had that as an accomplishment. Face facts, Melina is a dunce and she is costing her chances of ever being hired by the WWE ever again AND costing her supposed "love of her life" his job as well. I doubt Melina goes anywhere else if not to TNA and even in TNA, workers like Mickie, Tara, Winter, ODB, Angelina, Madison, Tessmacher, Sarita, and Rosita will outshine her to the fact that her botches will add to the decline of TNA anyways. She is a tad better than Velvet Sky but what the fuck does that mean?

In about five to ten years time, Trish will be a WWE Hall of Famer while Melina does indy autographs and tells one or two people around her that have ears and the patience to listen about her "tough" struggles in WWE and failed run in TNA. She'll do YouShoots, RF Videos, and maybe a low rent porn budget film. Melina will be another sad case of a potential female talent doing big things in the WWE but instead fucked up her chance by being a class A moron.

But onto my rant...


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Kelly Kelly is over as fuck. no one gives a shit about Melina. when has wrestling ever mattered? especially in the Divas division.


Yeah, you can tell by the deafening silence when she held up the belt on RAW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I also love how people are calling others virgins and lacking in relationship skills for speaking about this broad's sex life when those same people are trying desperately hard to DEFEND her sex life as if Melina has given them personal information.





exile123 said:


> Yeah, you can tell by the deafening silence when she held up the belt on RAW.


Eh, I can't stand Kelly Kelly but that crowd was dead a hell from the very start of the show.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

How many Butthurt Melina fans are there now? 2? 3?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

exile123 said:


> I explained why Punk got his shot (it wasn't from working hard) in my post. Maybe you should work on your reading comprehension.
> 
> And no, Melina should have had the push when she was performing well instead of giving the pushes to the barbie dolls who can't wrestle. You seem to be having a difficult time grasping this concept.


Wait. So CM Punk's success in wrestling over the years is down to him ~breaking kayfabe~ and not him working his ass off to get and stay at the top? Oh sweet Jesus. You do not even deserve a response.




Winning™ said:


> Someone got it.
> 
> l-o-l, quit putting Melina and Trish equal to each other because that's an argument that you'll lose. Trish was the better talent, wrestler, and entertainer than Melina. Trish has been embarrassed and put in some of the most degrading segments and moments of the WWE but you didn't hear about her bitching and whining to the internet about it, did you? Because she knows this is a business and within time, her credit would be have been given due. Melina doesn't get that perspective. Melina COULD have been a good talent but her narcissistic whining and elementary actions hinder her from being a professional in WWE, which caused her the job. Check out Trish from the very beginning. She was a valet and nothing worth of talent but she took the time to improve her work and craft and became a multiple Women's champion and one of the great female wrestlers of all time. Hell, her and Lita main evented a fucking RAW because those two were the Rock and Austin of the division. Melina wishes she could have had that as an accomplishment. Face facts, Melina is a dunce and she is costing her chances of ever being hired by the WWE ever again AND costing her supposed "love of her life" his job as well. I doubt Melina goes anywhere else if not to TNA and even in TNA, workers like Mickie, Tara, Winter, ODB, Angelina, Madison, Tessmacher, Sarita, and Rosita will outshine her to the fact that her botches will add to the decline of TNA anyways. She is a tad better than Velvet Sky but what the fuck does that mean?
> 
> ...


No better way to put it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> ...ends up being the topic of a 20+ page thread.


She's managed to turn being refused entry into the workplace she was just fired from into a news story. She knows how to hustle, give her that much.

I say just bite the bullet and make a Melina sticky thread. The inevitable "lol sticky" jokes will fill out a good 25 pages.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> How many Butthurt Melina fans are there now? 2? 3?


I can only think of one and man is she the Queen of the "Butthurt" fans. wow.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Someone got it.
> 
> l-o-l, quit putting Melina and Trish equal to each other because that's an argument that you'll lose. Trish was the better talent, wrestler, and entertainer than Melina. Trish has been embarrassed and put in some of the most degrading segments and moments of the WWE but you didn't hear about her bitching and whining to the internet about it, did you? Because she knows this is a business and within time, her credit would be have been given due. Melina doesn't get that perspective. Melina COULD have been a good talent but her narcissistic whining and elementary actions hinder her from being a professional in WWE, which caused her the job. Check out Trish from the very beginning. She was a valet and nothing worth of talent but she took the time to improve her work and craft and became a multiple Women's champion and one of the great female wrestlers of all time. Hell, her and Lita main evented a fucking RAW because those two were the Rock and Austin of the division. Melina wishes she could have had that as an accomplishment. Face facts, Melina is a dunce and she is costing her chances of ever being hired by the WWE ever again AND costing her supposed "love of her life" his job as well. I doubt Melina goes anywhere else if not to TNA and even in TNA, workers like Mickie, Tara, Winter, ODB, Angelina, Madison, Tessmacher, Sarita, and Rosita will outshine her to the fact that her botches will add to the decline of TNA anyways. She is a tad better than Velvet Sky but what the fuck does that mean?
> 
> ...


I'm not putting them equal to each other. I'm saying straight up that I think Melina is more talented than Trish. Great for Trish if she improved and was willing to bark like a dog and all that shit. It's wonderful. Doesn't mean I'm not allowed to be of the opinion that Melina was a better wrestler and had the potential to be a better character.

Trish was a) extremely beautiful and mass appealing, and b) shrewd. She knew what to do to get ahead. Perhaps Melina lacks Trish's shrewdness, and that's what held her back from breaking that ultimate barrier, but she's sure as hell not talentless. 

The crap at the end doesn't even merit a response to be honest.

I'll end it by saying that I don't give a fuck if Melina doesn't crack the Hall of Fame and isn't a seven time Women's champion. She's done a hell of a lot to be proud of regardless, and I'm confident in her as both a wrestler and as a person. It's just unfortunate that people feel that they have to bring her down to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Morrison needs to get rid of that ugly bitch.*


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not surprised, I wouldn't want that chick around me. She's surrounded by a herpes barrier.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry about your credits Medo


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> She's managed to turn being refused entry into the workplace she was just fired from into a news story. She knows how to hustle, give her that much.
> 
> I say just bite the bullet and make a Melina sticky thread. The inevitable "lol sticky" jokes will fill out a good 25 pages.


She'll be trying to drag importance out everything she does for the next 90 days. Can't wait for her 9000 word blog post on how those mean men at the WWE won't let her go to Summerslam Axxess! Her fans love her and want her to sign their shit! The Meli-evers will prevail!!!

There needs to be a "Chronicles of Melina and Morrison" sticky thread. I am loving this.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I also love how people are calling others virgins and lacking in relationship skills for speaking about this broad's sex life when those same people are trying desperately hard to DEFEND her sex life as if Melina has given them personal information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is her sex life even a topic? I haven't heard about Kozlov or Masters sex life, and don't care to. It shouldn't even be brought up. Who cares?


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Wait. So CM Punk's success in wrestling over the years is down to him ~breaking kayfabe~ and not him working his ass off to get and stay at the top? Oh sweet Jesus. You do not even deserve a response.


What was he doing before the promo? Losing feud after feud, match after match on RAW, he had one of the longest PPV losing streaks I have ever seen and he wasn't getting title shots. Basically he was stuck in midcard hell. Are you denying that?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> It's just unfortunate that people feel that they have to bring her down to make themselves feel better.


Oh, come now. Melina's hardly the only one who gets a hard time from us. Cena gets spit-roasted for being a predictable worker, Orton gets spit-roasted for being a boring champion, Punk gets spit-roasted for being a dickhead, and Melina gets spit-roasted for getting spit-roasted.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh, come now. Melina's hardly the only one who gets a hard time from us. Cena gets spit-roasted for being a predictable worker, Orton gets spit-roasted for being a boring champion, Punk gets spit-roasted for being a dickhead, and Melina gets spit-roasted for getting spit-roasted.


:lmao



LBGetBack said:


> Why is her sex life even a topic? I haven't heard about Kozlov or Masters sex life, and don't care to. It shouldn't even be brought up. Who cares?


Can't say I disagree really.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh, come now. Melina's hardly the only one who gets a hard time from us. Cena gets spit-roasted for being a predictable worker, Orton gets spit-roasted for being a boring champion, Punk gets spit-roasted for being a dickhead, and Melina gets spit-roasted for getting spit-roasted.


Ha?

Melina gets hate because six years ago, the wrestling tabloids decided to latch onto her and make her a hate figure, in spite of her being an absolute sweetheart. It's just a shame that so many internet wrestling fans are pretty much identical to the thousands of saggy old housewives who spend their day gossiping about celebrities and their sex lives.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

exile123 said:


> *What was he doing before the promo?* Losing feud after feud, match after match on RAW, he had one of the longest PPV losing streaks I have ever seen and he wasn't getting title shots. Basically he was stuck in midcard hell. Are you denying that?


A two time Money In The Bank winner back to back, a three time World Heavyweight champion, having the feud of the year with Jeff Hardy producing some great matches and promos along the way, had the Straight edge Society that got major heat that could rival other top heels at the time, had a great mini feud with Rey heading into WM 26 despite the match being disappointing.

Sure he had a losing streak but that's because he was intending to leave around then or because the WWE had no direction for him to do anything.

See how I said all that and didn't even mention ROH or his feud with Raven?

_____________________________________


And laugh out loud, fine to have that opinion. Just know that you are in the minority.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LBGetBack said:


> Why is her sex life even a topic? I haven't heard about Kozlov or Masters sex life, and don't care to. It shouldn't even be brought up. Who cares?


She can be banging a muppet for all I care. It gets brought up because "rumors" and "stories" get posted on the internet. We are on a wrestling forum which happens to be on the internet...which means that someone will bring it up.

Edit: And you know what, gossip is fucking awesome. Yeah I said it. If it weren't true, you guys wouldn't even touch these threads.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't need to know that I'm part of a majority in order to form an opinion, thankfully.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'm not putting them equal to each other. I'm saying straight up that I think Melina is more talented than Trish. Great for Trish if she improved and was willing to bark like a dog and all that shit. It's wonderful. Doesn't mean I'm not allowed to be of the opinion that Melina was a better wrestler and had the potential to be a better character.
> 
> Trish was a) extremely beautiful and mass appealing, and b) shrewd. She knew what to do to get ahead. Perhaps Melina lacks Trish's shrewdness, and that's what held her back from breaking that ultimate barrier, but she's sure as hell not talentless.
> 
> ...






Medo said:


> *Morrison needs to get rid of that ugly bitch.*




I lol'd that after such a long-winded heartfelt post by Melina's PR woman, Medo put it as eloquently as possible. :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously my fellow peeps, let these Butthurt Melina fans continue with their ramblings, they don't even warrant a response, and as long as they don't get one, it's all good, they'll eventually stop and go to bed after a long day of fantasizing about Melina.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

exile123 said:


> What was he doing before the promo? Losing feud after feud, match after match on RAW, he had one of the longest PPV losing streaks I have ever seen and he wasn't getting title shots. Basically he was stuck in midcard hell. Are you denying that?


Oh my Jesus. Punk was a successful wrestler before his feud with Cena. And why? Because hey, that's what happens when you work hard! And now he's cemented at the top because he worked hard and proved himself. But hey, no way man, he's only the number one wrestler in the world right now because he "broke kayfabe"! Golly gee!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh, come now. Melina's hardly the only one who gets a hard time from us. Cena gets spit-roasted for being a predictable worker, Orton gets spit-roasted for being a boring champion, Punk gets spit-roasted for being a dickhead, and Melina gets spit-roasted for getting spit-roasted.


Why didn't Batista get "spit roasted" for supposedly getting "spit roasted". If your material for insulting a woman is calling her a slut, you need to step your game up. Shit is old and the double standard is corny.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Seriously my fellow peeps, let these Butthurt Melina fans continue with their ramblings, they don't even warrant a response, and as long as they don't get one, it's all good, they'll eventually stop and go to bed with *Mike Knox*




*FIXED.*


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

LBGetBack said:


> Why didn't Batista get "spit roasted" for supposedly getting "spit roasted". If your material for insulting a woman is calling her a slut, you need to step your game up. Shit is old and the double standard is corny.


Oh, but men don't deserve that kind of treatment you see, because they have to "work hard" in order to achieve their sexual conquests. It's quite commendable actually.

Or so a certain idiot on here would have you think. Really...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Why is her sex life even a topic? I haven't heard about Kozlov or Masters sex life, and don't care to. It shouldn't even be brought up. Who cares?


Because by all accounts she's in a long term relationship (or by the way morrison is acting now, he's like her wife now), so if she's having sex with other dudes, that will be newsworthy. Just like if a male wrestler is caught cheating on his wife, the dirtsheets will report it and some people will rightfully look down on him.

If a male (or female) wrestler is single, I don't care about their sex life. If a guy's getting laid good for him, means he has something going for him. Men evolved to spread their seed and to lower their standards in pursuit of doing that. Women evolved to hold the power of sexual selection due to the fact that they face greater consequences from sex (pregnancy, child-rearing, etc). 

Thus, a woman who discards her ability to be picky about her mates is viewed unfavorably by the general public, where as a man who isn't picky about his sexual partners is simply doing what he evolved to do. Not saying it's fair, but that's simple biology and not debatable.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> Why is her sex life even a topic?


This is the way the world is unfortunately.  Everyone is so obsessed about what other people do in private. And as I said, condemning others gives them that sense of superiority and makes them feel better about their own lives. 

You would think we're still living in the 1800's or something considering how uptight people are. Oh my god, someone is having sex!!!!!!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Ha?
> 
> Melina gets hate because six years ago, the wrestling tabloids decided to latch onto her and make her a hate figure, in spite of her being an absolute sweetheart. It's just a shame that so many internet wrestling fans are pretty much identical to the thousands of saggy old housewives who spend their day gossiping about celebrities and their sex lives.


Naww, can't possibly be because she _is_ a hate figure. People who defend people who don't know/don't care about them are embarrassing. "Absolute sweetheart" :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Why didn't Batista get "spit roasted" for supposedly getting "spit roasted". If your material for insulting a woman is calling her a slut, you need to step your game up. Shit is old and the double standard is corny.


Um... people make jokes about Batista being a giant slut all the time. But he

a) went out at the very pinnacle of his career, in his most entertaining gimmick ever, instead of fading into an irrelevant, messy, yet outspokenly narcissistic worker

and

b) didn't get fired or show up at Raw the very week after he left expecting to be let back in.

So his story isn't quite as funny, or new.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Naww, can't possibly be because she _is_ a hate figure. People who defend people who don't know/don't care about them are embarrassing. "Absolute sweetheart" :lmao


I'm not denying the fact that she's a hate figure. It's the reason behind why she's a hate figure that I was discussing. It's the nature of the tabloid.

And I base my perception of her on the seven hour live chats with her fans, the dozens and dozens of reports from co-workers, the overwhelmingly positive reports from people who have met her and how she comes across to me. 

Whereas by contrast, you base your opinions off of Maria, Brooke Adams and the Wrestling Observer. Fair enough!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Naww, can't possibly be because she _is_ a hate figure. People who defend people who don't know/don't care about them are embarrassing. "Absolute sweetheart" :lmao


Umm.... You don't know her either.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Doesn't Melina spend a lot of time throwing other wrestlers under the bus? 
Wasn't she delusional enough to actually believe that she was a bigger deal than Trish? Wasn't she a bitch about it? 
Didn't she spend the entirety of her recent "heel run" complaining about it on Twitter and constantly assuring people she was just "playing a character" and was still "the woman they knew and loved." What use is someone who constantly undermines their own character? She was utterly useless at that point. Then she started whining about being mistreated. 

She absolutely deserved to get fired. Whether or not she was a filthy slut doesn't even need to factor into the equation. 

I find it impossible to feel sorry for someone when all of their problems seem to be self-inflicted. 
I feel the same way about Morrison. If his relationship gets him fired, that's his problem.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sex isn't a big deal which is why it's being talked about. If it was such an issue and the people talking about her are the uptight ones, why are others so desperate to defend her sex life? I thought it wasn't a big deal. 

Give me a break.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm just waiting for the women who have said Melina has been a locker room leader, a great presence, a sweetheart, a great talent.

Kayfabe interviews don't count, btw.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> Umm.... You don't know her either.


You don't need to know Melina personally to know about her bullshit. I can't think of any woman in the WWE, ever, who have caused as much trouble as she ever has. Apart from Sunny, maybe. This is the same woman who openly complained about being heel WHILST BEING PUSHED. She's thrown people under the bus openly, talked poorly about her colleagues openly and has been an absolute moron openly. She's pretty much the male Orton.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Annihilus said:


> Because by all accounts she's in a long term relationship (or by the way morrison is acting now, he's like her wife now), so if she's having sex with other dudes, that will be newsworthy. Just like if a male wrestler is caught cheating on his wife, the dirtsheets will report it and some people will rightfully look down on him.
> 
> If a male wrestler is single, I don't care about their sex life. If he's getting laid good for him, means he has something going for him. Men evolved to spread their seed and to lower their standards in pursuit of doing that. Women evolved to hold the power of sexual selection due to the fact that they face greater consequences from sex (pregnancy, child-rearing, etc). Thus, a woman who discards her ability to be picky about her mates is viewed unfavorably, where as a man who isn't picky about his sexual partners is simply doing what he evolved to do. No comparison.


How come when those Jericho and Kelly Kelly pictures were all over the place and rumors were flying, Jericho wasn't hated? And he's actually married with kids right? So why doesn't everyone call Jericho a slut and make jokes? And for the record I don't give a shit if Jericho did or didn't do that because it doesn't concern me. Same with Melina. Who cares? Mind your business and worry about your own penis/vagina.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seriously, don't bitch, moan and complain about rumors and gossip pertaining to your favorites when you are all up and through the damn thread talking about it. :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> *FIXED.*


:lmao Following in her footsteps I guess.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Seriously, don't bitch, moan and complain about rumors and gossip pertaining to your favorites when you are all up and through the damn thread talking about it. :lmao


This right here.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Winning™;10115016 said:


> I'm just waiting for the women who have said Melina has been a locker room leader, a great presence, a sweetheart, a great talent.
> 
> Kayfabe interviews don't count, btw.


I've done this so many times, but whatever.

Recently, The Bella Twins and Maryse tweeted about how Melina was their favourite Diva ever and how they were unhappy with her release.



Maxine
@realmelina I know you will be great at whatever you do. I hope one day I will be able to spend time with you again I enjoyed it. Take care!

Bella Twins
Not happy about @RealMelina... Truly the best female wrestler ever! She taught us so much! We're gonna miss you third amigo! Besos! B&N

Maryse
@realmelina you will ALWAYS be my favorite diva! i love you!!!!

Rosa Mendez
@RealMelina Thank you for being my shoulder to cry on, listening to my man rants and for being the best dancing partner in the universe.

Jillianhall1 said:
So much love for both @RealMelina and @gailkimITSME . Great people and great opponents!! Time to enjoy life ladies 


Krissy Vaine mentioned in her Diva Dirt interview that when she broke down one night, Melina was the one person to go out of her way to comfort her, and say by her all night letting her vent.

Shelly Martinez went to great lengths in her Diva Dirt interview to talk about how she's known Melina for a long time and considers her one of her few true friends in the wrestling business.

Mick Foley spent most of Hardcore Diaries going on about what a sweet person she is.

John Morrison and Joey Mercury also obviously have had great things to say about her.

The Miz called Melina a sweet, beautiful person in an interview with John Morrison (the cheese grating on abs one) a few years back.

A.J. Lee praised Melina, one of her favourite wrestlers, for the work she did down in FCW last year.

I could go on.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Seriously, don't bitch, moan and complain about rumors and gossip pertaining to your favorites when you are all up and through the damn thread talking about it. :lmao


If by talking about it you mean saying how wack it is to worry about celebrity's sexual exploits. I clicked on the thread to read about her being denied entry to Raw, not to read peoples thoughts on Melinas sex life.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

you guys are just wasting your time arguing with dudes blinded by their Melina fanboyism now.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Yeah I know. laugh out loud will stop at nothing till she gets in the LAST WORD in this thread.

I think one of the mods should put up a post that says "Melina Sucks", then lock the thread immediately after. 

That would certainly 'cause her to blow her top. :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

How does her sex life have anything to do with her being refused entry to Raw?

The fact of the matter is she is an ex-employee who was released merely a week ago. That is ONE reason why she wouldn't be let in. And that's all there needs to be. Is one reason.

It's not like she retired guys.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evolution said:


> How does her sex life have anything to do with her being refused entry to Raw?
> 
> The fact of the matter is she is an ex-employee who was released merely a week ago. That is ONE reason why she wouldn't be let in. And that's all there needs to be. Is one reason.


This. However, people for some twisted reason find slamming someone about their sex life more entertaining


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

scrilla said:


> you guys are just wasting your time arguing with dudes blinded by their Melina fanboyism now.


Some of you seem to get pretty offended that not everyone is going along with your corny little groupthink bullshit. Middle school mentality. Grow up. As for "fanboy"...I enjoyed Melinas work particularly from 05-07, but I don't really give a shit about her or any o these wrestlers either way. I don't know them, fuck do I care? Some of y'all really seem to get mad at these people like they're taking food off your table or something. I just think it's wack to get personal with people you don't know personally.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I respect you LB. but to be real I've never seen you post outside of the Hip Hop thread besides in Melina threads and I've never seen laugh-out-loud post in ANY thread besides Melina threads. So I have decided that yall must be fanboys.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LBGetBack said:


> If by talking about it you mean saying how wack it is to worry about celebrity's sexual exploits. I clicked on the thread to read about her being denied entry to Raw, not to read peoples thoughts on Melinas sex life.


You're honestly making it a bigger deal than it truly is as well as acting as if Melina is the only person in the history of this forum that this has happened to. 

Almost every wrestler/diva has a stigma (usually not wrestling related) that will always be with them. 9 times out of 10, that stigma will be brought up in a thread that is about that wrestler/diva even if the topic is not about that. Hogan has his, Morrison has his, both Hardy's have a list of them, Kelly Kelly as well as Orton, etc. It happens.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ people taking the jokes all serious.

Lighten up.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm glad the horse is gone.

Hopefully Morrison will be soon to follow.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I've done this so many times, but whatever.
> 
> Recently, The Bella Twins and Maryse tweeted about how Melina was their favourite Diva ever and how they were unhappy with her release.
> 
> ...


All typical complimentary "appreciation" for a recently released employee. They always do this.




> Krissy Vaine mentioned in her Diva Dirt interview that when she broke down one night, Melina was the one person to go out of her way to comfort her, and say by her all night letting her vent.


I'll give you that regard although I could bet Melina just did to make herself look caring in front of everybody but sure.



> Shelly Martinez went to great lengths in her Diva Dirt interview to talk about how she's known Melina for a long time and considers her one of her few true friends in the wrestling business.


Seemingly since both have in common with Batista as well.



> Mick Foley spent most of Hardcore Diaries going on about what a sweet person she is.


Mick Foley isn't a full time wrestler so Foley could have meant the times that HE was over there.



> John Morrison and Joey Mercury also obviously have had great things to say about her.


Derp.



> The Miz called Melina a sweet, beautiful person in an interview with John Morrison (the cheese grating on abs one) a few years back.


Of course Miz would say that since he is friends with Morrison.



> A.J. Lee praised Melina, one of her favourite wrestlers, for the work she did down in FCW last year.


Perhaps even though AJ is a better wrestler than her too.

I could go on.[/quote]


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Therapy said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

scrilla said:


> I respect you LB. but to be real I've never seen you post outside of the Hip Hop thread besides in Melina threads and I've never seen laugh-out-loud post in ANY thread besides Melina threads. So I have decided that yall must be fanboys.


I've posted in a ton of threads wrestling related just not as many recently. I don't recall posting in too many Melina threads or even reading too many.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol @ people taking the jokes all serious.
> 
> Lighten up.


Exactly. Some of the jokes were tongue in cheek and others were really lame and unoriginal. If anyone is uptight, it's those who are blowing a gasket over a joke. No one is saying that they hate her guts because she's literally a female condom.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


>


I'm sorry, but :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Why did you ask for praise if you were going to twist every single pro-Melina comment a wrestler has made? You could find some fault or create some kind of ulterior motive behind any piece of praise anyone has ever been given, so I don't really see your point. They're not FORCED to talk about her you know. They did it by choice. Surely that says something?

The point is that the praise Melina has received from co-workers and fans by far outweighs the criticism, which at this point we've established has come from two women.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I have said what I needed to say about this. Melina is fired. Trish is better than her. She'll fuck up Morrison's job. Melina must do a shoot video soon.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Why did you ask for praise if you were going to twist every single pro-Melina comment a wrestler has made? You could find some fault or create some kind of ulterior motive behind any piece of praise anyone has ever been given, so I don't really see your point. They're not FORCED to talk about her you know. They did it by choice. Surely that says something?
> 
> *The point is that the praise Melina has received from co-workers and fans by far outweighs the criticism*, which at this point we've established has come from two women.


No it doesn't. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice way to distract from the fact that every single point you've tried to argue has been crap.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> No it doesn't. But whatever floats your boat.


LOL, someone has reading difficulties.

Brie Bella
Nikki Bella
Maryse
Maxine
Shelly Martinez
A.J. Lee
Jillian Hall
Krissy Vaine
The Miz
Batista
John Morrison
Joey Mercury
Mick Foley
Shane Helms
Rikishi
Lilian Garcia

---

Brooke Adams
Maria


Do you understand the word 'outweigh'?


----------



## Captain - Charisma (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I guess as she isn't on the roster anymore and didn't have a ticket its the rules, but it does seem pretty harsh.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

People around here have enough glass houses to create their own private (gated I'm sure) community. 



TankOfRate said:


> Oh my Jesus. Punk was a successful wrestler before his feud with Cena. And why? Because hey, that's what happens when you work hard! And now he's cemented at the top because he worked hard and proved himself. But hey, no way man, he's only the number one wrestler in the world right now because he "broke kayfabe"! Golly gee!


Successful? He hadn't had any success for several years. How many titles had he won in the past few years? How many PPV matches had he won in the past few years? Almost all of Punk's successes came early in his WWE career before he had really even proven himself.

* Christian busted his has for several years and it never got him anywhere. He didn't get his first WWE championship until Edge retired. And then they took it away from him immediately. And he would be back in midcard hell if it wasn't for the massive amount of hate WWE received over how they screwed him. 

* Gail Kim worked hard for years and where did it get her? 

* As Punk pointed out, Chris Masters busted his ass for the WWE too and what did he have to show for it?

The list of former and current WWE wrestlers who busted their ass and have nothing to show for it is pretty massive. Later I'll write out a more extensive list for you. 



scrilla said:


> you guys are just wasting your time arguing with dudes blinded by their Melina fanboyism now.


Oh come on, Scrilla. I have seen you in enough discussions to know that you can do better than the "they're just melina fan boys so their arguments are invalid" copout. I'm very disappointed.

If everyone defending Melina is a fanboy then explain why I am doing it. I think Melina is decent in the ring when she wants (keyword) to be and she is definitely hot but she wasn't anything special as a diva. I just have a habit of defending people when I see everyone ganging up on them for stupid reasons, such as their sex lives or rumors about their attitude.  Which is exactly what they are, rumors. Are we adults or are we a bunch of gossiping high school girls here?

Oh and I heard that Glen and Scrilla hooked up at that party last weekend but don't tell anyone. Glen is such a slut. 8*D


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL at this Melina mark thinking only two people in the world have ever spoken poorly about Melina. Gurl please.

LOL at this other person thinking Punk and Christian aren't successful wrestlers.

I'm sensing a pattern here.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Therapy said:


>


Ok, THAT was actually funny :lmao


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> LOL at this Melina mark thinking only two people in the world have ever spoken poorly about Melina. Gurl please.


If you were actually able to name more than two then you might actually have an argument. But you can't, and you don't, so oh well.

And don't even try to throw in Val Venis, because the only thing he mentioned was her sex life.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

AUUUUGGGGH.

Do I know _for certain_ that Hogan and Flair will die in the middle of an Iron Man match against one another? Not _for certain_, but it's funny to joke about it.

Do I know _for certain_ that Vinny Mac is a senile old fool who has lusty thoughts about his own daughter? Not _for certain_, but it's funny to joke about it.

Do I know _for certain_ that Triple H is a power hungry bastard who'll screw over anyone he wants backstage to ensure the lion's share of the spotlight? Not _for certain_, but it's funny to joke about it.

Do I know _for certain_ that Melina's a bitchy slut who's rapidly dragging her boyfriend's career down the gutter? Not _for certain_, but it's funny to joke about it.

There. Are we happy now? It's all ruined. No more threads. Ever. About anything.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> Some of you seem to get pretty offended that not everyone is going along with your corny little groupthink bullshit. Middle school mentality.


This was one of the reasons why I got involved.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> If you were actually able to name more than two then you might actually have an argument. But you can't, and you don't, so oh well.
> 
> And don't even try to throw in Val Venis, because the only thing he mentioned was her sex life.












Defensive fans are so easy to piss off :lmao


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Defensive fans are so easy to piss off :lmao


Oh good, you proved my point. Argument over. Goodnight.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

If this is true, then Melina and Morrison are really stupid. How in the world do you think its okay to show up after being fired? Not only is it wrong but you make yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> AUUUUGGGGH.
> 
> Do I know _for certain_ that Hogan and Flair will die in the middle of an Iron Man match against one another? Not _for certain_, but it's funny to joke about it.
> 
> ...


Dissing Melina is wrong though. She has inspired millions. Many many ex male wrestlers had good things to say about her. It's not something to joke about.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> If you were actually able to name more than two then you might actually have an argument. But you can't, and you don't, so oh well.
> 
> And don't even try to throw in Val Venis, because the only thing he mentioned was her sex life.


Technically, he complained more about JoMo being whipped and how JoMo and Melina were total asshats to Trish. That would be valid here.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

exile123 said:


> People around here have enough glass houses to create their own private (gated I'm sure) community.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? Again, there you go with your false claims and unproven facts. Don't you fucking ever stop showing off your stupidity?


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> LOL at this Melina mark thinking only two people in the world have ever spoken poorly about Melina. Gurl please.
> 
> LOL at this other person thinking Punk and Christian aren't successful wrestlers.
> 
> I'm sensing a pattern here.


I'm sensing a pattern of you ignoring the past.

Take away Punk and Christian's current title reigns and tell me what either of them has done during the past 2-3 years. How many PPV wins , main event matches and title shots did they have?


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Defensive fans are so easy to piss off :lmao


Your debate skills are legendary. If you were 8 years old of course. Yeah you sure showed those melina fans.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

exile123 said:


> I'm sensing a pattern of you ignoring the past.
> 
> Take away Punk and Christian's current title reigns and tell me what either of them has done during the past 2-3 years. How many PPV wins , main event matches and title shots did they have?


...Wasn't Punk World Heavyweight Champion twice? One of the most decorated wrestlers to come out of ROH? And wasn't Christian one of the biggest parts of the making of tag team wrestling? A World Champion in TNA? 

And aren't the two of them World Champions right now?

So unsuccessful. 




laugh-out-loud said:


> Oh good, you proved my point. Argument over. Goodnight.


What's your point? Melina is a great, positive person to have backstage who has never caused problems? Yeah dude, no.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Melina is a rare case of locker room cancer mixed with sexually transmitted diseases.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> ...Wasn't Punk World Heavyweight Champion twice? One of the most decorated wrestlers to come out of ROH? And wasn't Christian one of the biggest parts of the making of tag team wrestling? A World Champion in TNA?
> 
> And aren't the two of them World Champions right now?
> 
> So unsuccessful.


We just went through this. :lmao How stupid are? Okay once again for the thinking impaired, Punk won his titles early in his WWE career. How many has he had in the past couple years? ZERO.

Christian was a tag team champ with Edge, but we're talking about his success as a singles competitor. He hadn't won a single WWE world title until Edge retired and was pretty much stuck in midcard hell. Fact.

I'm talking about WWE not TNA or ROH.




Bullydully said:


> WTF? Again, there you go with your false claims and unproven facts. Don't you fucking ever stop showing off your stupidity?


False claims? You mean like when I showed you Eve's movelist in that other thread and you denied it even though it can be proven by watching the matches yourself? :lmao Btw, I thought you left after your horrible defeat in that thread?

Okay, lets discuss the parts you highlighted.

* Christian never held the world title before Edge retired. Fact.

* Christian rarely even got a title show before Edge retired. Fact.

* Christian was given the title right after Edge left. Fact.

* Christian had the title taken away two days later. Fact.

* Randy Orton and WWE received a massive amount of hate on twitter and their website, which both WWE and Orton mentioned themselves. Even Christian asked his fans to stop. Fact.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Impaired" huh? Sounds like you're prejudiced against those with disabilities. SMH. You don't deserve to be blessed by a response from TankOfRate.

(not to mention you're obviously one of THOSE wrestling fans so there's no point even bothering with you)


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> And Mr T totally belonged in the main event of Wrestlemania 1. _THIS IS WHAT WWE IS._ If Melina was useful or over, she could have been on the heel team, but instead Laycool and Vickie were there. Because they deserved to be.


She didn't deserve to be in the match of course, but she had valid complaints as did the other divas. She just complained about the wrong person as Trish was a worthy participant. Eve as a very marketable personality, the divas answer to Miz, deserved it more than Snooki. Have the segments to the celebs and the matches to those who can perform them.

Did David Arquette deserve to go over in WCW? Nah.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

exile123 said:


> We just went through this. :lmao How stupid are? Okay once again for the thinking impaired, Punk won his titles early in his WWE career. How many has he had in the past couple years? ZERO.
> 
> Christian was a tag team champ with Edge, but we're talking about his success as a singles competitor. He hadn't won a single WWE world title until Edge retired and was pretty much stuck in midcard hell. Fact.
> 
> ...


Punk's been ECW champion, 2 time MitB, 2 time World Champion, WWE Champion, Intercontinental Champion, Tag Team champion, and Stone Cold Steve Austin's last remaining dream opponent. All inside 5 years.

Christian carried the ECW brand on his back from his return till the brand folded, and rose to the top of Smackdown in the most naturally popular title win the company had seen in a good long while.

Only to be surpassed a few months later by... oh.
CM Punk.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL at comparing anything WWE is doing now to the clusterfuck that its WCW 2000-2001.

Damn what'd I miss?


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> The Melina jokes are old. Refusing her entry was wrong.


She didn't have a ticket and she no longer works for WWE.....They had every right to refuse her entrance.


----------



## HITMAN84 (Sep 30, 2009)

Makes sense. Former employee.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> ...Wasn't Punk World Heavyweight Champion twice? One of the most decorated wrestlers to come out of ROH? And wasn't Christian one of the biggest parts of the making of tag team wrestling? A World Champion in TNA?
> 
> And aren't the two of them World Champions right now?
> 
> ...


LOL for thinking that winning meaningless titles that no one gives a shit about, in places like ROH and TNA makes you successful.

CM Punk is a 4-time world champion just like Jeff Hardy is only a 3-time champion.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Let's see what we've got....

We've got one Melina mark trying to argue that CM Punk & Christian were failures before their respective world title reigns this year.

We've got one Melina mark who thinks she should be named the Time Magazine Woman of the Year.

And we've got other marks that are bitter because Melina gets bashed about something when almost every single person on the roster has that one thing that they get bashed about in almost every thread.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao at elitists who think working for the WWE is the only way to be a successful wrestler.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> "Impaired" huh? Sounds like you're prejudiced against those with disabilities. SMH. You don't deserve to be blessed by a response from TankOfRate.
> 
> (not to mention you're obviously one of THOSE wrestling fans so there's no point even bothering with you)


:lmao Seems to be your response to every argument someone posts. You really are in over your head in these discussions aren't you? 



Mister Hands said:


> Punk's been ECW champion, 2 time MitB, 2 time World Champion, WWE Champion, Intercontinental Champion, Tag Team champion, and Stone Cold Steve Austin's last remaining dream opponent. All inside 5 years.


How many times must we go through this? One simple question: Other than right now, when was his last title run? Hell, when was last PPV win other than the recent one against Mysterio when Punk was thinking about leaving?



> Christian carried the ECW brand on his back from his return till the brand folded, and rose to the top of Smackdown in the most naturally popular title win the company had seen in a good long while.
> 
> Only to be surpassed a few months later by... oh.
> CM Punk.


ECW was a lesser brand to WWE. How many WWE or WHC titles did Christian hold while he was on raw or smackdown?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> ...Wasn't Punk World Heavyweight Champion twice? One of the most decorated wrestlers to come out of ROH? *And wasn't Christian one of the biggest parts of the making of tag team wrestling?* A World Champion in TNA?
> 
> And aren't the two of them World Champions right now?
> 
> ...


Actually , No no he wasn't. Why would you even think that ??


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wait, he won the WHC _three_ times, not twice. Didn't he hold it in 2009? ~So long ago! The Pyro disease is spreading.




exile123 said:


> :lmao Seems to be your response to every argument someone posts. You really are in over your head in these discussions aren't you?


Maybe that's because I'm more interested in having fun with butthurt Melina marks than talking to some goof who counts the number of moves used in wrestling matches and clearly doesn't really know what they're talking about? Hm.




wrestlinn00bz said:


> Actually , No no he wasn't. Why would you even think that ??


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

exile123 said:


> :How many times must we go through this? One simple question: Other than right now, when was his last title run? Hell, when was last PPV win other than the recent one against Mysterio when Punk was thinking about leaving?
> 
> ECW was a lesser brand to WWE. How many WWE or WHC titles did Christian hold while he was on raw or smackdown?


Why work with such a narrow definition of successful? Punk never exactly dropped out of view, despite not getting title shots. Entertaining feuds with Mysterio and Orton, a constant highlight reel on commentary, and consistently great PPV matches. If you're gonna define success through title runs, you're looking at Cena and Orton.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> Actually , No no he wasn't. Why would you even think that ??


Edge & Christian were the main pieces that took a dead tag team division to the best it had ever been in years. He was apart of the greatest tag team of this century thus far.

The guy has what, 10 tag title reigns? He's apart of arguably the greatest tag team in WWE history. I said arguably, but they're at least top 5.

And to exile123, you're an idiot using titles as the only means of being successful.

I guess Roddy Piper & Jake Roberts have equivalent careers to JTG & Shad Gaspard.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Punk's biggest asset is also his curse. The man can lose and lose and lose and still connect with the fans. He doesn't lose heat, because he can spin everything. 
THAT's why he lost way more often than he should. There had to be a heel putting over the faces they wanted to push, and they figured they could use Punk. Punk doesn't need to be protected.

Chris Jericho had the same issue. 
The Miz is pretty much in that category now.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay...I think there will come a point in this thread when the Mods decide that it's run its course.


When that happens...I have no clue.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Edge & Christian were the main pieces that took a dead tag team division to the best it had ever been in years. He was apart of the greatest tag team of this century thus far.
> 
> The guy has what, 10 tag title reigns? He's apart of arguably the greatest tag team in WWE history. I said arguably, but they're at least top 5.
> 
> ...


Oh im not saying they were a bad tag team. Cause by far they weren't. But tank said "the making of tag team wrestling" implying E&C ,Dudleyz , nd Hardyz made the division. When they didn't, There were plenty of great Tag Teams before them. They, like you said , revived a dead Division.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Maybe that's because I'm more interested in having fun with butthurt Melina marks than talking to some goof who counts the number of moves used in wrestling matches and clearly doesn't really know what they're talking about? Hm.


Which is funny considering how butthurt you were in the Eve thread just because so many people were bashing your favorite Diva. The hypocrisy is getting pretty fucking deep in here.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

exile123 said:


> Which is funny considering how butthurt you were in the Eve thread just because so many people were bashing your favorite Diva. The hypocrisy is getting pretty fucking deep in here.


trolololololol because I called Melina lazy in that thread trolololol. Making fair points and calling out your dumbass ones = butthurt, I see.




glenwo2 said:


> Okay...I think there will come a point in this thread when the Mods decide that it's run its course.
> 
> 
> When that happens...I have no clue.


I miss laugh-out-loud. At least her shit was funny as hell. This new one is boring.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Why work with such a narrow definition of successful? Punk never exactly dropped out of view, despite not getting title shots. Entertaining feuds with Mysterio and Orton, a constant highlight reel on commentary, and consistently great PPV matches. If you're gonna define success through title runs, you're looking at Cena and Orton.


Not just title runs, Punk wasn't really getting any kind of push at all during that time. He was stuck in midcard, usually with some shitty stable of jobbers around him.



notorious_187 said:


> Edge & Christian were the main pieces that took a dead tag team division to the best it had ever been in years. He was apart of the greatest tag team of this century thus far.
> 
> The guy has what, 10 tag title reigns? He's apart of arguably the greatest tag team in WWE history. I said arguably, but they're at least top 5.
> 
> ...


Yet Christian never got a shot at a singles title run while Edge had many of them after they stopped being a tag team. Oh and I'm so happy you mentioned Roddy Pipper. Mr. Pipper is the posterboy for busting your ass for a company and getting nothing in return.
Roddy Pipper is one of the greatest entertainers in wrestling history and worked his ass off his entire career with the wwe and never had a single fucking title reign or even any major wins over the top guys to show for it. And yes, title reigns ARE important to the wrestlers. Look at how many times Pipper has brought up the fact that he never won the title. Do you seriously think that doesn't bother him? It may not mean anything to the fans but it does to the people who actually work their asses off.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

fpalm at people drag Pyro arguments into Pyro-free threads. Lawwwwd.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

charmed1 said:


> The Melina jokes are old. Refusing her entry was wrong.


How?

With a lot of companies, if you get fired, you are not allowed on the property afterwards. I don't see how this was 'wrong'. She was fired, they don't want her there. Pack your bags and go home, no one cares if your boyfriend still has a job, spend your time looking for a new one instead of dry humping your man's leg with hopes your smile will get you rehired.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

exile123 said:


> Yet Christian never got a shot at a singles title run while Edge had many of them after they stopped being a tag team. Oh and I'm so happy you mentioned Roddy Pipper. Mr. Pipper is the posterboy for busting your ass for a company and getting nothing in return.
> Roddy Pipper is one of the greatest entertainers in wrestling history and worked his ass off his entire career with the wwe and never had a single fucking title reign or even any major wins over the top guys to show for it. And yes, title reigns ARE important to the wrestlers. Look at how many times Pipper has brought up the fact that he never won the title. Do you seriously think that doesn't bother him? It may not mean anything to the fans but it does to the people who actually work their asses off.


IIRC Piper didn't want to win any titles and didn't even want to win the Intercontinental title back in his earlier days.

Maybe because Edge was the better of the two? And what are you talking about, Christian won a singles title in his debut match before Edge ever won a title.

After they broke up they were both mid-carders, Edge didn't get his main event push till late 05 when Christian was already out of the company and IIRC, that MITB cash in was Edge's first PPV title match while Christian had already had one 6 months before.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fair play. She was released so she shouldn't be backstage.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> trolololololol because I called Melina lazy in that thread trolololol. Making fair points and calling out your dumbass ones = butthurt, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You already admitted you were trolling the melina fans.  And I have yet to see you make any real argument with anything to support them. You just call people names, post stupid facepalm photos repeatedly, ignore their arguments etc... 

Show me one "fair point" you made. Considering that you don't know melina personally and are basing your entire argument on speculation, I'd say that doesn't qualify as a fair point. It qualifies as stupidity though.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

exile123 said:


> You already admitted you were trolling the melina fans.  And I have yet to see you make any real argument with anything to support them. You just call people names, post stupid facepalm photos repeatedly, ignore their arguments etc...
> 
> Show me one "fair point" you made. Considering that you don't know melina personally and are basing your entire argument on speculation, I'd say that doesn't qualify as a fair point. It qualifies as stupidity though.


Speculation? So her tweets and blogs complaining about being heel is speculation? Oh. Makes sense. Don't know where I got _that_ idea from!!!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Speculation? So her tweets and blogs complaining about being heel is speculation? Oh. Makes sense. Don't know where I got _that_ idea from!!!


You're not allowed to use Melina's Tweets and blogs against her. They harm her defense and are therefore inadmissible in the Court of Defending Melina at All Costs.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Speculation? So her tweets and blogs complaining about being heel is speculation? Oh. Makes sense. Don't know where I got _that_ idea from!!!


BU...BUT SHE WAS HACKED YOU SEE. :lmao


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> fpalm at people drag Pyro arguments into Pyro-free threads. Lawwwwd.


See, this is the extent of your debating skills right here. 

Either ignore or try to dismiss arguments instead of addressing them. You remind me of GamerGirl in that religion thread. :lmao 



TankOfRate said:


> Speculation? So her tweets and blogs complaining about being heel is speculation? Oh. Makes sense. Don't know where I got _that_ idea from!!!


I didn't read the posts but what did she say on twitter? Her exact words, not your interpretation. But if she was complaining about a heel turn, that is one issue. You guys are believing everything that is said (from her shitty attitude in general to fucking everyone in the locker room) about her based on rumor. I'm sorry but only stupid people believe rumors. Personally I deal with facts. When you see me bashing people like Orton and Cena, how often do I mention all of the backstage rumors about them as part of my argument?  My arguments usually revolve around their boring gimmicks and wrestling moves. I don't get into the personal shit because I don't care if Cena is an asshole or the nicest person on the roster. And I don't care if he is fucking everything with a heartbeat backstage.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

exile123 said:


> Roddy Pipper is one of the greatest entertainers in wrestling history and worked his ass off his entire career with the wwe and *never had a single fucking title reign*



So the Intercontinental Championship doesn't count as a Title Reign?

Remember....Back then, that belt MEANT SOMETHING so it still was a big deal. So you can't really say that he never had a single title reign. Now a single WWE/F(back then) Championship Reign? yes.


----------



## hotstuffm8 (Jun 28, 2011)

exile123 said:


> To those of you saying she was fired because of her attitude and poor work in the ring, my response should be obvious. First of all, you would have a shitty attitude too if you busted your ass for a company for several years only to watch inexperienced people (with only a fraction of your talent) come in and get all of the promotions and praise. I bet Gail Kim (I am a Gail mark) had a pretty negative attitude toward the WWE right before she quit too. Who wouldn't in that situation?
> 
> And as for the poor work, if that is the reason why she was fired then half the roster (men and women) should be fired with her. :lmao At least Melina was decent in the ring at one time. I can't really blame her for not putting much effort into it anymore considering that WWE never would have done anything with her. She had basically become the Evan Bourne of the divas division. Doomed to occasionally wrestling, always jobbing, never getting mic time or a real push. And of course watching inferior wrestlers come in and get the spotlight.


Doesn't detract from the fact that Melina was unprofessional. If you are given a paycheck to do the job, you do the job without whining and whinging and dragging innocent parties down with you. This happens all the time in the real world. You can be busting your ass on the job for years but sometimes, suck-ups will just blow their way past you up the office hierarchy. It is your prerogative to bitch about it, freedom of speech is in the Constitution after all. But don't forget you are bitching on the company's dime. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you...



laugh-out-loud said:


> Of course they were entitled not to let her in; it's their company. Doesn't change the fact that it was a ridiculously cunty move that they should be ashamed of.
> 
> But of course, Melina is a superbitch who would probably cause the world to end if she stepped backstage. I mean, look at all those people who have spoken out about her behaviour! All what, one of them? Two?


Melina was sacked. How is it a "cunty" move to deny her a free-pass backstage? She has been causing problems behind the scenes for years (ok we shouldnt believe everything on the internet but at the very least, her bitching about Trish is verified) - so why shouldn't WWE stop a potential troublemaker from getting a chance to mess their shit up? And what about her badmouthing WWE on the internet for years? Is WWE supposed to take it up the ass like JoMo?

The way I see it, all that passive-aggressive crap at trying to get re-employed is gonna end with JoMo getting "future endeavored". Poor dude.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> So the Intercontinental Championship doesn't count as a Title Reign?
> 
> Remember....Back then, that belt MEANT SOMETHING so it still was a big deal. So you can't really say that he never had a single title reign. Now a single WWE/F(back then) Championship Reign? yes.


I was talking about world title reigns. Pretty much anyone (Kofi Kingston for example) can hold the IC and US titles. Those belts are reserved for the top mid-carders and always have been. Christian should have had a world title reign before people like Randy Orton. Jesus, even Dolph fucking Ziggler had a brief one before Christian.

Okay, i'm out for tonight. I'll respond to any posts tomorrow if the thread hasn't been closed of course.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

exile123 said:


> Not just title runs, Punk wasn't really getting any kind of push at all during that time. He was stuck in midcard, usually with some shitty stable of jobbers around him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RODDY PIPER


Never spell God's name wrong.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> So the Intercontinental Championship doesn't count as a Title Reign?
> 
> Remember....Back then, that belt MEANT SOMETHING so it still was a big deal. So you can't really say that he never had a single title reign. Now a single WWE/F(back then) Championship Reign? yes.


That's exile123 at his/her best for ya, stupidity shines bright.



exile123 said:


> Okay, i'm out for tonight. I'll respond to any posts tomorrow if the thread hasn't been closed of course.


Don't respond. Just don't.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> RODDY PIPER
> 
> 
> Never spell God's name wrong.


Oh shit, didn't notice that. I make mistakes like that sometimes when I'm typing long messages. So just for the record, its Roddy Fucking Piper. 



Bullydully said:


> That's exile123 at his best for ya, stupidity shines bright.


Again you proved my point about how you deal with discussions. People give you arguments and you respond with, "Oh yeah? Well you're stupid!" :lmao 

Ok, now i'm out. Have fun kids.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Don't respond. Just don't.


Yeah I think I have made you and Tank look stupid enough for one thread. Maybe I'll go back to the Eve thread and continue doing it there.  Well no, actually you two pretty much made yourselves look stupid without my help.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

My thread on Melina has become War&peace overnight (mostly war though with all this arguing)


----------



## John Laurinaitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Good to know my orders have been carried out perfectly! (Y)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

exile123 said:


> Yeah I think I have made *myself* look stupid enough for one thread. Maybe I'll go back to the Eve thread and continue doing it there.  Well no, actually you two pretty much made *me* look stupid without my help.


Fixed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John Laurinaitis said:


> Good to know my orders have been carried out perfectly! (Y)


John, I bet you didn't travel on down to Mike Knox's apartment and formally release her. You probably just gave her a call. Isn't that right, Funkman?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> John, I bet you didn't travel on down to Mike Knox's apartment and formally release her. You probably just gave her a call. Isn't that right, Funkman?


:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

John Laurenitis = Internet Champion = Capat

Come on, people.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Winning™;10115953 said:


> John Laurenitis = Internet Champion = Capat
> 
> Come on, people.


idk, if so, he's doing better with the exclamation points now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brye said:


> John, I bet you didn't travel on down to Mike Knox's apartment and formally release her. You probably just gave her a call. Isn't that right, Funkman?


Lmao what an awesome thread. I've laughed my ass off all night. It's awesome seeing 2 or 3 Melina marks vs the world. 

Punk never got any issues cuz he wasn't with Lita and then sleeping with someone else. While we've heard bout Melina. And yeah it's rumors but we haven't heard rumors like that about Punk. I thought she was great I don't get why everyone says she's ugly she looked amazing but reading her tweets and posts and just hearing her attitude she had to be released. U lose even more respect for her when she tries to show up backstage at her former job. She was just freaking fired a couple days ago. Morrison is an even bigger fool if he thought that would be cool. I have a feeling Morrison is next. I've never worked in the back with he boys but what I've heard is it's like a fraternity or just the guys being tight. You let a girl be ruining things they won't look at u the same. If HHH sees u not caring that some dude is banging ur girl he'd lose respect for u for not being a man. 

Simply put she shouldn't have gotten in cuz it would be like me getting fired but trying to come back days later and hang in the back somewhere cutovers aren't allowed. She was one of the better divas that could go in the ring. I'd probably have her behind Beth actually but her attitude cost her. Morrison is physically gifted but his pussy attitude might not ring well with the guys he works with he needs to man up and take care of business. Awesome thread again hope it isn't closed there's few threads like this that have ppl going all out at eachother but the other posters like me come in and read everything and just lol


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Punk and Melina are both sloppy trash boxes. Does that end the argument now about bias and favoritism?
> 
> Melina _had_ a great career and was pushed multiple times. What the fuck is she complaining about?


I don't think punk cheated on his girlfriends, man. Melina cheated on Jomo with the lockeroom dozens of times probably (at least from what val venis said)


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

40 pages dedicated to Melina is unbelievable


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

exile123 said:


> I explained why Punk got his shot (it wasn't from working hard) in my post. Maybe you should work on your reading comprehension.
> 
> And no, Melina should have had the push when she was performing well instead of giving the pushes to the barbie dolls who can't wrestle. You seem to be having a difficult time grasping this concept.


Punk got his shot because he fucking worked hard no matter how you spin man. lets see he worked in the indies 1995 - 2006, 11 fucking years and worked in wwe for 5 years and was never given an opportunity until now.



exile123 said:


> What was he doing before the promo? Losing feud after feud, match after match on RAW, he had one of the longest PPV losing streaks I have ever seen and he wasn't getting title shots. Basically he was stuck in midcard hell. Are you denying that?


are you seriously comparing punk to melina? wtf?

To mister hands: CM punk said he is trying to be less cynical in his interview with mark madden so he shouldn't be compared to melina.



laugh-out-loud said:


> I've done this so many times, but whatever.
> 
> Recently, The Bella Twins and Maryse tweeted about how Melina was their favourite Diva ever and how they were unhappy with her release.
> 
> ...


notice how top divas like kelly kelly or beth phoenix didn't tweet? those divas that dont appear on TV share the same problem with melina so they side with her.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*FFS, Coleminer. Four straight posts? Use the edit button.*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> I don't think punk cheated on his girlfriends, man. Melina cheated on Jomo with the lockeroom dozens of times probably (at least from what val venis said)


Oh well, if Val Venis said it.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

She shouldn't have been refused entry. That's unprofessional and disrespectful.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

why did she go there for? fan ticket?

anyway for people who're really bothered about women's wrestling may just look into TNA. they have decent matches, longer matches, even some girls are possibly hotter. i like that women's tag team champion .. think her name is tessmacher.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Her traveling with Morrison is no big deal and if I were him I would be pissed off too tbh. She's his partner, he travels all over the world for the company and wants his partner there for some of it, not really a bad thing. She's not getting paid anymore, she's just there accompanying Morrison.

All this Melina and Morrison hate is quite frankly ridiculous beyond belief.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> I don't think punk cheated on his girlfriends, man. Melina cheated on Jomo with the lockeroom dozens of times probably (at least from what val venis said)


Punk cheated on Daffney


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Simply put, you can't expect to show up at the job you were just fired from 3 days beforehand and expect to hang out with your previous workmates. Show up at some point down the line for a visit? Sure. 3 days after you're fired? No. It's just ignorance and a total lack of respect. 

Morrison needs to grow some balls and tell her to stay home. Or at least wait at the hotel.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And to make it worst, they're in California and she & Morrison live in California so I don't get the whole, oh she was already traveling with him excuse.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How old are these people who are saying that refusing her entry was wrong and disrespectful? If they are old enough to work, do they know of anyone that was fired that was able to go back to the work place they were fired from only 48 hours prior? Do they not realize that this is not a special case and that WWE were not picking on Melina? When you are fired, especially 2 days prior, of course security will not let you roam around your old job....that you just got fired from. The fuck? Think.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Amber B said:


> How old are these people who are saying that refusing her entry was wrong and disrespectful? If they are old enough to work, do they know of anyone that was fired that was able to go back to the work place they were fired from only 48 hours prior? Do they not realize that this is not a special case and that WWE were not picking on Melina? When you are fired, especially 2 days prior, of course security will not let you roam around your old job....that you just got fired from. The fuck? Think.


This. When I was fired (and subsequently banned for life) from Best Buy, I didn't show up two days later...Of course, that's mostly due to the fact that I would've went to jail, but that's beside the point.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Look at the quote in my sig. Clearly, Melina is just being victimized here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MoneyStax said:


> This. When I was fired (and subsequently banned for life) from Best Buy, I didn't show up two days later...Of course, that's mostly due to the fact that I would've went to jail, but that's beside the point.


It's ridiculous. I'm sure Kozlov traveled with people, as did Masters. Did you see any of them trying to get back into the building? If anything, Melina and Morrison were the ones disrespecting not only their employer but their peers for even entertaining such nonsense. I joke about Morrison having a vagina but I take that back. He has Barbie genitalia.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It's ridiculous. I'm sure Kozlov traveled with people, as did Masters. Did you see any of them trying to get back into the building? If anything, Melina and Morrison were the ones disrespecting not only their employer but their peers for even entertaining such nonsense. *I joke about Morrison having a vagina but I take that back. He has Barbie genitalia.*


:lmao

This relationship is going to end in tears, or worse, someday soon. And I for one cannot wait to see the aftermath. And the shoots. Oh dear lord, the shoots will be what dreams are made of.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao
> 
> This relationship is going to end in tears, or worse, someday soon. And I for one cannot wait to see the aftermath. And the shoots. Oh dear lord, the shoots will be what dreams are made of.


Morrison can barely read from a script, so what are the chances that he can shoot?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Page 42

Y'all loooove Melina.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe Melina thought JoMo could use his backstage power to get her job back for her and that's why she turned up.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

MMN said:


> Maybe Melina thought JoMo could use his backstage power to get her job back for her and that's why she turned up.


Morrison has backstage power?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

MMN said:


> Maybe Melina thought JoMo could use his backstage power to get her job back for her and that's why she turned up.


The only pull John Morrison has backstage is when he pulls his hair back to apply moisturizer.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Amber B said:


> It's ridiculous. I'm sure Kozlov traveled with people, as did Masters. Did you see any of them trying to get back into the building? If anything, Melina and Morrison were the ones disrespecting not only their employer but their peers for even entertaining such nonsense. I joke about Morrison having a vagina but I take that back.* He has Barbie genitalia.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Should have done this a long while back.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't help but feel that poor Johnny-boy gets that everyday of his life. Sans the "Shut up" rant at the end of course. I wonder how many times he's had to listen to her complain about LayCool and Kelly Kelly.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Morrison can barely read from a script, so what are the chances that he can shoot?


:lmao Damn good point.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I really don't see how anyone can think what WWE did was wrong. She was FIRED. For that matter, why would she even want to go back where she's not wanted or liked? Have some dignity.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> How old are these people who are saying that refusing her entry was wrong and disrespectful? If they are old enough to work, do they know of anyone that was fired that was able to go back to the work place they were fired from only 48 hours prior? Do they not realize that this is not a special case and that WWE were not picking on Melina? When you are fired, especially 2 days prior, of course security will not let you roam around your old job....that you just got fired from. The fuck? Think.


*

I have no choice but to think the people that say it was wrong and disrespectful haven't had a job a single day in their life other than doing chores for mommy and daddy. 

It would be wrong and disrespectful for WWE to allow her backstage again. Wrong and disrespectful to the current roster. Why should they have to put up with fired ex-employees showing up at their workplace? It's absurd for a business to even consider doing that.
*


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

This is the funniest thing I think Ive ever heard. Time to get your own life now Melina.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

In their defense, if they're a RL couple its plausible that they already had planned to travel together on that house show circuit in question before she was fired, so there's no reason they couldn't still travel together if she had nothing else to do. It would be unfair to punish Morrison just because he's driving to house shows with his girlfriend, although that is kinda beta, he would get more respect if he drove with some of the boys i'm sure.

Goes without saying though that it would also be wrong of her to show up expecting to be let backstage with him since she's no longer employed by them. The indication I get is that she thinks more highly of herself than the WWE ever did, especially of late. She thought that even though they released her she could still hang out backstage or something like some other wrestlers have done.. I'm guessing you have to be well-liked for that to fly.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> The fans want her back though. The "We Want Melina" chants were ringing throughout the arena last night. This is reaching the level of outrage that happened when Daniel Bryan was fired.


They were chanting her name? I wasn't paying attention at all.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Just because shes dating jomo does not mean she should get special treatment, your fired then your fired.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> They were chanting her name? I wasn't paying attention at all.


He's being sarcastic.

No one gives a shit about Melina being gone but yet her yes men dickriding followers on Twitter are making it seem the fans are about to go London riot style on WWE headquarters because they fired her.


----------



## Joeaverage (Jul 19, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> He's being sarcastic.
> 
> No one gives a shit about Melina being gone but yet her yes men dickriding followers on Twitter are making it seem the fans are about to go London riot style on WWE headquarters because they fired her.


Yup she's just another in a long line of easily disposable and replaceable divas.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Melina fans are officially more worse than Mickie fans when she left as well.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> They were chanting her name? I wasn't paying attention at all.


Sarcasm. Keep up.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> No one gives a shit about Melina being gone but yet her yes men dickriding followers on Twitter are making it seem the fans are about to go London riot style on WWE headquarters because they fired her.



I didn't know 3 guys and John Morrison could make something trend on twitter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> I didn't know 3 guys and John Morrison could make something trend on twitter.


Really? You're using trending topic as an excuse.

Masters and D.H. were trending at one point too so does that mean that fans are outraged and are begging WWE to want them back?


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

ChazThrasher said:


> Post in threads you do care about then!


Not really


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> Refusing her entry was wrong.


Umm, how? She got fired three days prior. Why the fuck should she be allowed there? To cause drama or spend time with her boyfriend? Hell, travel on the road with him and just stay at the hotel.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL at butthurt Melina and JoMo fans saying it was wrong to refuse her entry. Why would an ex employee continue to show up after being let go? A lot of businesses and companies would have security escort your ass out of the building in a shot if you just casually turned up after being terminated. Why should it be any different for Melina? So her boyfriend is still with the company, big deal. This whole episode isn't doing Morrison any favours either.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Umm, how? She got fired three days prior. Why the fuck should she be allowed there? To cause drama or spend time with her boyfriend? Hell, travel on the road with him and just stay at the hotel.


Yeah WWE has the right to refuse entry backstage. She could have bought a ticket though and still see Jomo


----------



## John Laurinaitis (Aug 8, 2011)

i made melina tap out.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WWE was right to refuse Melina in the building. I mean think about it she was just fired a few days prior to the event.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I can imagine John Morrison cryed when his girlfreind was refused entry


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Jesus Christ, you guys really aren't helping your case by dragging this thread out for 45 pages. You say nobody cares and yet y'all have the capacity to do that.

Okay then...

Melina is officially accepting bookings and interviews by the way. It'll be interesting to hear her take on all the bullying and crap she's had to endure for six years.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

what bullying? I thought "EVERYONE LOVES MELINA EXCEPT 2 JEALOUS EX DIVAS!"


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

They already let her in at house shows. She doesn't need to be at every show.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

John Laurinaitis said:


> i made melina tap out.


What's up capat?


----------



## John Laurinaitis (Aug 8, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Jesus Christ, you guys really aren't helping your case by dragging this thread out for 45 pages. You say nobody cares and yet y'all have the capacity to do that.
> 
> Okay then...
> 
> Melina is officially accepting bookings and interviews by the way. It'll be interesting to hear her take on all the bullying and crap she's had to endure for six years.


Interviews for few weeks AND THEN WHAT?

she will be a Jobless whore who was once fucked by the entire lockerroom.

burn!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

did you let her ride your skateboard Mr. Ace?


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> what bullying? I thought "EVERYONE LOVES MELINA EXCEPT 2 JEALOUS EX DIVAS!"


The tabloids, obviously. Like so many before her, Melina Pérez was a victim of the press.

Ashley Massaro also recently tweeted her thoughts by the way:

"I can not believe @RealMelina was released she was one of the most talented performers/wrestlers of her time. I’m lucky to have worked with her."


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

John Laurinaitis said:


> Interviews for few weeks AND THEN WHAT?
> 
> she will be a Jobless whore who was once fucked by the entire lockerroom.
> 
> burn!


Is English your first language?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Ashley Massaro also solicited herself for sex. Not surprising an ex prostitute would be supportive of a fellow whore.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

scrilla said:


> what bullying? I thought "EVERYONE LOVES MELINA EXCEPT 2 JEALOUS EX DIVAS!"


Melina had to endure being the one doing the "bullying and crap" for six years.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Were all of the other people who tweeted support prostitutes in the past as well? 

You really have a wonderful grasp of logic and the like.



TheSupremeForce said:


> Melina had to endure being the one doing the "bullying and crap" for six years.


I'm sorry, I missed the part were you posted any evidence at all to back that. :/


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, because Ashley is the voice of female wrestling.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

doesn't change the fact that Massaro is an ex-hooker. not exactly the person you should be quoting when trying to make claims that Melina isn't a psychotic whore.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

It's not a case of her being "the voice of women's wrestling". I'm just adding another name to the ever-growing list of people who disprove the notion that everyone hates Melina. Tell me, have you found any others yet? Or are you happy with the two you've found?

Oh, and I'm just thinking. If promiscuous people are bound to support their co-sluts, and if Melina is such a whore, then I guess CM Punk must be her biggest fan, right? And well, CM Punk is your God and all, so surely it's wrong of you to betray the man whose cock you oh so worship?

Or wait, have I just fallen victim to scrilla logic?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

As funny as her being denied into the building is, I think the fact there's someone on here actually defending Melina's life is even funnier.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think you believe too much in kayfabe, lol.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

MoveMent said:


> As funny as her being denied into the building is, I think the fact there's someone on here actually defending Melina's life is even funnier.


And I find the fact that the people who arguing _against _Melina have been doing that so for hours and hours and hours on end. Seriously, I had to raise my eyebrows just a little to come back a day later to find that the same people were still posting in this thread. :/


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> I think you believe too much in kayfabe, lol.


Oh good, are you done arguing now? I have to say, you have the best way of closing arguments when you find that you're fighting a losing battle. Props for that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm just waiting to see if I see Melina in the front row at Summerslam to hog the hard camera side because she is a "rebel" going in a WWE event and all the fans will savor that oh so "epic" moment. I don't put it past her to pull it off.

BTW, not at all LOL. Just certain people won't be able to cut off from the Melina kool aid you seem to be thirsty for.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Let's see. You drop the Trish/Melina argument with "Oh, OK. It's your opinion, but you're not in the majority". 

Then you ask for evidence of people who have praised Melina, and when you get it you're brush THAT argument to the side as well.

And now your rebuttal is saying that I put too much faith in kayfabe, even though I haven't even referenced it.

I'm sure I'm missing one, but whatever. 'Night guys. Perhaps I'll wake up tomorrow morning to find that you lot have brought this to Page 100. But hey, you don't care about her, remember?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Let's see. You drop the Trish/Melina argument with "Oh, OK. It's your opinion, but you're not in the majority".
> 
> Then you ask for evidence of people who have praised Melina, and when you get it you're brush THAT argument to the side as well.
> 
> ...


Hey idiot!!!

If you and other Melina dickriders weren't trying to paint her out to be the second coming of the Virgin Mary then this thread wouldn't have made it past 4 pages.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's 47 pages of people saying how horrible she is and two people defending her. I think the haters are winning.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I find it even funnier how she's saying that we're the ones keeping it going when she has more post than anyone else in this thread.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

scrilla said:


> A legend and one of the biggest reality TV stars ever. Trish and Snooki over an irrelevant diva with a poor attitude.


Trish is not a legend. Trish sucks ass, I mean what was so good about her besides her looks? Hogan, McMahon, Bischoff, Stone Cold, Rock, Undertaker, Sting, those are legends in this business. Trish is an afterthought at best.

As for the topic at hand. WWE is WCW 1999, all there best talent is leaving and I hope it keeps on happening until the WWE wakes up and stops there bullshit.


----------



## RKOPunk (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't understand why this is a big deal. She has no business with WWE anymore and she didn't buy a ticket to watch. Seems pretty simple to me...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Trish is not a legend. Trish sucks ass, I mean what was so good about her besides her looks? Hogan, McMahon, Bischoff, Stone Cold, Rock, Undertaker, Sting, those are legends in this business. Trish is an afterthought at best.
> 
> As for the topic at hand. WWE is WCW 1999, all there best talent is leaving and I hope it keeps on happening until the WWE wakes up and stops there bullshit.


LOL at Trish not being a legend. You mentioning Bischoff as a legend in the same breath ast Hogan, Vince, Austin, Rock, Taker, & Sting is the exact reason why you sound stupid.

Trish is an afterthought just like you're precious TNA.

Oh shut the hell up Melina hasn't been good since 2008. The only real talent they lost was Masters.

But here's the difference between WWE and WCW 1999. One, their best talent isn't leaving and two they're leaving to go to the lower class companies. WCW's talent left to go to their superior company.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Trish is not a legend. Trish sucks ass, I mean what was so good about her besides her looks? Hogan, McMahon, Bischoff, Stone Cold, Rock, Undertaker, Sting, those are legends in this business. Trish is an afterthought at best.
> 
> As for the topic at hand. WWE is WCW 1999, all there best talent is leaving and I hope it keeps on happening until the WWE wakes up and stops there bullshit.


Name me a talent who left who didn't retire that actually mattered.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's 47 pages of people saying how horrible she is and two people defending her. I think the haters are winning.*


Yes?



Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Trish is not a legend. Trish sucks ass, I mean what was so good about her besides her looks? Hogan, McMahon, Bischoff, Stone Cold, Rock, Undertaker, Sting, those are legends in this business. Trish is an afterthought at best.
> 
> As for the topic at hand. WWE is WCW 1999, all there best talent is leaving and I hope it keeps on happening until the WWE wakes up and stops there bullshit.


Bullshit. Next to Moolah, Trish is one of the greatest female workers of all time. She is a multiple time women's champion and is the standard bearer of women's wrestling in WWE. 

And lol. Are you sure it's WWE or TNA?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect from a TNA A-Lister?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ Trish not being a legend.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Trish was the Rock of the female's division. Melina was the Mr. Ass of the female's divison.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

at least when Trish crawled around barking like a dog for Vince McMahon it was a worked wrestling angle for television. when Melina did it on the other hand...


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

trish iz not a lejund u guys r dumb yo melina 4 lyfe


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DAT AZZ


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'm sorry, I missed the part were you posted any evidence at all to back that. :/


I posted the same amount of evidence on the issue that you did. The problem is that YOU brought it up.
I don't care about Melina's love life. I do know that she did plenty in the last year to deserve to be fired. I'm not talking about "rumors" or "dirt sheets" either. All she's done all year is crap on the WWE for its "treatment" of her. She whines about everything and went out of her way to destroy her own character's credibility. 

THEN she went to Raw even after knowing ahead of time they weren't going to let her into the building (she'd basically said as much). Logically, they didn't let her in, so then she had to go blab about that on Twitter, as well. All of Melina's current problems are self-inflicted.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's 47 pages of people saying how horrible she is and two people defending her. I think the haters are winning.*


Then again, its 47 pages and most people talk about her sex life rather than the topic at hand. Nobody is winning


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it's not like her wrestling skills were anything worth talking about. fucking Mike Knox is far more interesting than anything Melina ever did in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Jesus Christ, you guys really aren't helping your case by dragging this thread out for 45 pages. You say nobody cares and yet y'all have the capacity to do that.
> 
> Okay then...
> 
> Melina is officially accepting bookings and interviews by the way. It'll be interesting to hear her take on all the bullying and crap she's had to endure for six years.


The last post before you graced us with your presence was at 5:51 pm. You posted at 6:13 pm meaning that you brought it back up to our attention. Stop playing victim.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I wouldn't be that depressed if JoMo was released. I'm kind of over that company at this point, so it might be for the best if the better talent drops out and goes elsewhere.
> 
> 
> You're getting your divas mixed up.


Agreed, as am I. Been over the WWE for years to be honest. Smackdown is okay but over all the whole product just sucks imo. The way they treat there talent is down right nasty


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Agreed, as am I. Been over the WWE for years to be honest. Smackdown is okay but over all the whole product just sucks imo. The way they treat there talent is down right nasty


Once again, a TNA fan cannot talk shit about the WWE "treating their talent bad" since you guy's Knockout champion was working at a Sunglass hut in a mall.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And since laugh out loud is back and seems to always avoid the question, I'll ask it one more time:



Amber B said:


> How old are these people who are saying that refusing her entry was wrong and disrespectful? If they are old enough to work, do they know of anyone that was fired that was able to go back to the work place they were fired from only 48 hours prior? Do they not realize that this is not a special case and that WWE were not picking on Melina? When you are fired, especially 2 days prior, of course security will not let you roam around your old job....that you just got fired from. The fuck? Think.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

It sucks that she lost her job and all but what did she think was gonna happen? When you get fired from a company...that's their way of saying hit the bricks. You wouldn't see someone getting fired from a department store and still hanging around the employee's lounge days after the fact. I don't know what the hell she was thinking there.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

One famous truth *haters NEVER WIN*

This isn't about TNA vs WWE. Why do people keep dragging the other company into it. Thats fogging the issues completely.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Winning™;10120538 said:


> Trish was the Rock of the female's division. *Melina was the Mr. Ass of the female's divison.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 










and LOL at people still making Melina out as a victim. The same chick who would hold meetings in the locker room, telling the girls who they can and cannot touch. Get a damn grip. Oh, and please answer Amber B's question.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder if a crazy Melina fan will threaten to bomb a RAW event like some crazed Mickie fan did.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> LOL at Trish not being a legend. You mentioning Bischoff as a legend in the same breath ast Hogan, Vince, Austin, Rock, Taker, & Sting is the exact reason why you sound stupid.
> 
> Trish is an afterthought just like you're precious TNA.
> 
> ...


How is Bischoff not a legend in this business? Who else besides Bischoff has taken McMahon nearly out all together? That alone makes him a legend in this business. Hogan and Sting themselves have called Bischoff a legend and some even rank him higher then McMahon when it comes to that title. 

WTF, best talent is not leaving, there all almost gone. TNA is getting all of the best talent, I hear this shit from real wrestlers everydau about how WWE fucks over talent right in left. Shelly Martinez, Paul London, hell even Stone Cold has said the WWE has no idea how to market there talent anymore. Anderson should have been in the Miz's spot right now but once again they let the better talent go instead of the shitty talent and you marks eat it up like it's candy.

I loved what Kong had to say about Trish, pretty much summed up what most of the best women wrestlers think of her lack of talent.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> What do you expect from a TNA A-Lister?


I'm sure you where that wwe mark that got his ass kicked at that TNA house show in Houston a few weeks ago. A john Cena fan crying like a little bitch because Velvet told him to go away and not wear a wwe shirt and ask for a picture with her. That sounds like you, btw at anytime if you have a problem with what I just said please feel free to come on over and talk face to face. We both live in Houston after all. lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What the fuck ever. Bischoff didn't take Vince down. He reminded Vince and the WWF at the time that wrestling was changing and once Vince took account to that, WCW was done.

I doubt you have been watching TNA recently or the PPV that just happened otherwise you wouldn't be saying all this crud.

And if you don't think Trish is a legend, I would like to know why?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Melina should just accept her true calling and go into transsexual porn already.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> How is Bischoff not a legend in this business? Who else besides Bischoff has taken McMahon nearly out all together? That alone makes him a legend in this business. Hogan and Sting themselves have called Bischoff a legend and some even rank him higher then McMahon when it comes to that title.


Ok well if that's the case, then why did McMahon take Bischoff out of business and not the other way around?

And LOL at him nearly taking Vince out when Bischoff took his self out.



> WTF, best talent is not leaving, there all almost gone. TNA is getting all of the best talent, I hear this shit from real wrestlers everydau about how WWE fucks over talent right in left. Shelly Martinez, Paul London, hell even Stone Cold has said the WWE has no idea how to market there talent anymore. Anderson should have been in the Miz's spot right now but once again they let the better talent go instead of the shitty talent and you marks eat it up like it's candy.


So wait TNA uses their talent right?

You're talking about the same TNA that fucks up A.J., Pope, & Joe but yet pushes Sting's corpse ass, Crimson, Devon, Bubba Ray, & Gunner?

And Anderson could've been big in WWE if he didn't get hurt everytime they gave him a push.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Melina should just accept her true calling and go into transsexual porn already.


Thank goodness I wasn't the only one who thought she might have been dragging around a stank horsecock.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> You're talking about the same TNA that fucks up A.J., Pope, & Joe but yet pushes Sting's corpse ass, Crimson, *Devon*, Bubba Ray, & Gunner?


Leave him out of this.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> How is Bischoff not a legend in this business? Who else besides Bischoff has taken McMahon nearly out all together? That alone makes him a legend in this business. Hogan and Sting themselves have called Bischoff a legend and some even rank him higher then McMahon when it comes to that title.
> 
> WTF, best talent is not leaving, there all almost gone. TNA is getting all of the best talent, I hear this shit from real wrestlers everydau about how WWE fucks over talent right in left. Shelly Martinez, Paul London, hell even Stone Cold has said the WWE has no idea how to market there talent anymore. Anderson should have been in the Miz's spot right now but once again they let the better talent go instead of the shitty talent and you marks eat it up like it's candy.
> 
> *I loved what Kong had to say about Trish, pretty much summed up what most of the best women wrestlers think of her lack of talent.*


lolol as if TNA knows how to market talent. They can't even market their company ffs. And it's funny you say that about Trish, when pretty much every current female wrestler from Sara Del Rey to Daizee Haze regard her as a huge figure and one of the best and most influential women's wrestlers of all time.

You support Bischoff, Melina, Anderson and TNA. You are either a troll or a TNA-lister. Either way fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> I'm sure you where that wwe mark that got his ass kicked at that TNA house show in Houston a few weeks ago. A john Cena fan crying like a little bitch because Velvet told him to go away and not wear a wwe shirt and ask for a picture with her. That sounds like you, btw at anytime if you have a problem with what I just said please feel free to come on over and talk face to face. We both live in Houston after all. lol


I haven't watched a full TNA show in almost 3 years, why in the everliving fuck would I go to a TNA show?
I hate John Cena, I don't even own a WWE shirt, so what the hell are you going on about?
LOL at fighting someone over wrestling, still real to you?
And I don't know why you're talking about the TNA fans beating up some WWE fan because 1. That makes you guys pussies for jumping someone instead of just fighting him one on one and 2. You guys need to get a life because who the fucks fights over wrestling?


----------

